# Naruto 541 Discussion Thread



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Ladies, Gentlemen, predict away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 25, 2011)

Zetsu of course will be in the chapter. Kishi trolled last chapter in making it seem like Zetsu's none stop appearance ended, but I saw through it. Zetsu appeared via Neji last chapter, appeared this chapter, and will appear again like every single chapter. He will be at the end of the chapter going "All according to plan".

...

Killer A, Tsunade, Killerbee, and Naruto talk and fight.

Nagato and Itachi make out talk some more.

Zetsus cause chaos.

Something big happens.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 25, 2011)

By the way the chapter ended it seems the Raikage is going to have some sort of "fight" with Bee and Naruto.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> By the way the chapter ended it seems the Raikage is going to have some sort of "fight" with Bee and Naruto.



Missing an arm, I wonder if he'll lose the other.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 25, 2011)

It would be epic if he manages to fight equally with them with one arm.


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> By the way the chapter ended it seems the Raikage is going to have some sort of "fight" with Bee and Naruto.



I'm going to say that it'll just be Naruto vs A, considering the title of the next chapter. Tsunade and Bee don't really care enough about the issue, if anything Tsunade would support Naruto while Bee stood there making up rhymes (and admiring Tsunade ofc).

Anyway, I guess we'll see Naruto beat A and reveal that he can sense the Zetsu and the alliance plans accordingly, perhaps with word being sent out about Naruto's imminent arrival, showing us the reactions of the Rookie 9/whoever else.


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Mostly Naruto I should think. Naruto and the Raikage argue, Tsunade and Bee try to mediate and they end with the Raikage posing a challenge to Naruto. If he can defeat the two kages on his own until daybreak he'll be allowed to enter the battlefield, if not he'll return to the island. 
Meanwhile Shikaku sprains his brain in the HQ and we get another page or two on Itachi and Nagato and perhaps on Madara or Kabuto.
Back to Naruto where the fight begins.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 25, 2011)

*Chapter 541 Prediction*:   Hidden Past

The Raikage and Tsunade intercept Bee and Naruto.   Raikage is majorly pissed at Bee and puts the Iron Claw, Bee pleading to his brother.   Meanwhile Tsunade confronts Naruto and Naruto asks her to step aside, but she doesn't.   And Naruto appeals to Tsunade in saying why others are fighting for their sake if they don't have a chance to protect those they care about.

Tsunade reveals a secret of the past and lets Naruto pass, much to the Raikage's disproval.   Then she tells the Raikage the heart of the matter.


----------



## Penance (May 25, 2011)

I predict Naruto vs Raikage...


...and also some more zetsu pwnage...


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

brief naruto vs Bee and more Nagato and Itachi and perhaps madara.
also colored pages.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 541 Prediction*:   Hidden Past
> 
> The Raikage and Tsunade intercept Bee and Naruto.   Raikage is majorly pissed at Bee and puts the Iron Claw, Bee pleading to his brother.   Meanwhile Tsunade confronts Naruto and Naruto asks her to step aside, but she doesn't.   And Naruto appeals to Tsunade in saying why others are fighting for their sake if they don't have a chance to protect those they care about.
> 
> Tsunade reveals a secret of the past and lets Naruto pass, much to the Raikage's disproval.   Then she tells the Raikage the heart of the matter.



This sounds about right.


----------



## Suibi (May 25, 2011)

Tsunade gonna stab Raikage back and let her golden boy does what he want.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 25, 2011)

*Preview confirms: Naruto vs Raikage!*

The text down below the last page confirms we will not only have opening color but Naruto vs Raikage!
Chapter 540: Madara's Strategy

Please let it be true!

Naruto vs Raikage!


----------



## Blaze (May 25, 2011)

I'm hoping for a Sasuke cliffhanger next chapter with the color cover.


Also I expect some good combat between Naruto/Bee and Raikage/Tsunade.

Of course a counter strategy from Shikaku.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2011)

Finlay this should of happened back in the  Kage Summit Arc


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

Raikage will impress us for sure.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

I hope they really do fight, just so I can sit back and observe the shit-storm.


----------



## SenSensei (May 25, 2011)

Don't fall for it. It might end up as a slap on the wrist for Naruto. 

But this is one of the best team vs team encounters. Kage vs Jinchuuriki. And all of them are physical powerhouses (including Naruto taking his enhancements techniques into account).


----------



## Face (May 25, 2011)

Honestly, Naruto should easily be able to over power the Raikage. 

MS Sasuke hadn't even fully developed his power, yet he managed to equally fight against the Raikage. This should be an easy win for him in RM. He doesn't even have to use the Kyuubi chakra. Naruto should just stick with SM.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 25, 2011)

Ei *did* tell Naruto that shinobi value actions over words. This was coming one way or another.


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

I hope naruto rapes his bitch ass.


----------



## ANBUONE (May 25, 2011)

Face said:


> Honestly, Naruto should easily be able to over power the Raikage.
> 
> MS Sasuke hadn't even fully developed his power, yet he managed to equally fight against the Raikage. This should be an easy win for him in RM. He doesn't even have to use the Kyuubi chakra. Naruto should just stick with SM.



IF BY EQUAL YOU MEAN STAY ALIVE CUS THAT WAS ALL HE DID


----------



## Deshi Basara (May 25, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Ei *did* tell Naruto that shinobi value actions over words. This was coming one way or another.



Indeed


----------



## Sagitta (May 25, 2011)

I'm wondering who will fight who. Naruto's bloody fast now, I'd say almost as fast as Raikage. Don't know for sure but I'll put my money on it. His accuracy is probably not as good as Raikages when going light speed since Naruto hasn't had the training but I'm thinking its Naru-Rai Killer-Tsu


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 25, 2011)

I guess tsunade will be amazed on naruto's new form... and might be in kinda shock to hear that he was able to beat 9tails.... but would be even more amazed if he tells that his mom helped him out and that he knows the truth... it might bring tsunade to tears and will give a big hug into the E XD

anyway raikage will be like allways... pissed off... naruto tries to talk him out...by saying that he cant sit while his friends fight and die there... like a ninja doesnt hide but fights.... than raikage attacks... naruto will ether block his attack with 1finger/hand or use teleportation jutsu and kick his ass xD 

naruto might tell that he sens something strange going on..on the battlefield... than tsunade and raikage gets the message from shikaku about the same issue... and are amazed on narutos sensing abilities than they go to the battlefield together... so 2jins and 2kages


----------



## Sword Sage (May 25, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Ei *did* tell Naruto that shinobi value actions over words. This was coming one way or another.



If that what Raikage wants then Naruto will show hims action to let him pass.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Sagitta said:


> I'm wondering who will fight who. Naruto's bloody fast now, I'd say almost as fast as Raikage. Don't know for sure but I'll put my money on it. His accuracy is probably not as good as Raikages when going light speed since Naruto hasn't had the training but I'm thinking its Naru-Rai Killer-Tsu



if anything their little fight will be used to hype narutos new form even further.
not that i care that much about that part.there are other characters that need panel time.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

i seriously doubt that the raikage and naruto are going to have a proper battle here...
its much more likely that they talk then exchange a blow and then the kage's get TnJ'd.

all by naruto ofc, i doubt bee will do anything here....


----------



## KillerFlow (May 25, 2011)

Raikage getting foddered by Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Skywalker (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I hope naruto rapes his bitch ass.


 Naruto will rape him and Tsunade at the same time.


----------



## Aiku (May 25, 2011)

I PREDICT MORE ITACHI.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 25, 2011)

I predict three pages of Naruto owning Raikage and the rest of the chapter to be shared between Nagato and Itachi


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Face said:


> Honestly, Naruto should easily be able to over power the Raikage.
> 
> MS Sasuke hadn't even fully developed his power, yet he managed to equally fight against the Raikage. This should be an easy win for him in RM. He doesn't even have to use the Kyuubi chakra. Naruto should just stick with SM.



Sasuke's level with an undeveloped Mangekyou neither improves nor reduces Naruto's chances against the Raikage. This isn't Dragonball.


----------



## calimike (May 25, 2011)

end of chapter: Tsundae and Killer Bee hold Raikage while Naruto get away.

This chapter is promoting Naruto Shippuden movie "Blood Prison" this summer.




> Today`s Birthday(May 26)：UMINO_Iruka from #NARUTO


----------



## Gabe (May 25, 2011)

naruto vs a and bee and tsunade will try to talk to both but naruto and A are hot headed that they will end up fighting. until someone interferes probably the jin or itachi and nagato.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

^

If true, Nagato solos. Itachi mops up.


----------



## Penance (May 25, 2011)

Aiku said:


> I PREDICT MORE ITACHI.



I'm shocked...


----------



## Cjones (May 26, 2011)

Not getting my hopes up of the tittle preview for next chapter. I remember a "As Hokage" and that didn't happen.

Though I am hoping they have a small scuffle at least. No point in them getting into an all out fight, that'll just make everyone involved seem stupid.


----------



## vered (May 26, 2011)

i really hope we'll see some action from madara or nagato soon.i mean we have curently 2 Rinnegan users in the manga but all we got was talking and more talking and close up panels and even more close up panels and nothing more than teasing for months now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 26, 2011)

Face said:


> Honestly, Naruto should easily be able to over power the Raikage.
> 
> MS Sasuke hadn't even fully developed his power, yet he managed to equally fight against the Raikage. This should be an easy win for him in RM. He doesn't even have to use the Kyuubi chakra. Naruto should just stick with SM.



That's just it. The outcome seems far too obvious. Two Jinns against the Raikage and Tsunade? It should be a stomp.

Raikage must have something over bijuu power. There's definitely going to be a catch here.


----------



## Tion (May 26, 2011)

I'm predicting more Itachi hype. Rightly so.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 26, 2011)

A orders Naruto and Bee back to the Island Bee say to Naruto he won't go against his Big Bro and suggests going back Naruto refuses stating he will go through the Kages themselves if needs be.

A rants.

Tsunade asks him why he can't let the alliance handle this war

Naruto tells Tsunade it his duty alone to take on the hatred and end this war

It ends with Naruto and A clashing

Maybe we will get some Shikaku where he has come up with a plan


----------



## tkROUT (May 26, 2011)

My prediction:
Colour page will have Naruto and Bee facing Raikage and Tsunade.
But actual chapter won't have fight between them. So the colour page will be more of a movie promotion.
In chapter, starts with some exchange of words between these four characters. Raikage will get mad and have a little fight with Bee ; more of a comedy than serious fight.
Then focus will shift to something unpredictable and chapter will focus on that.
On last page we'll see Tsunade saying Naruto something like- "I've faith in you" or "believe in you". No fighting.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 26, 2011)

With that being said, chances are Madara and most definitely Sasuke is not being shown next chapter.

Kishi must follow the recently set quota of only having one Uchiha in a chapter at a time, for fear that the manga will implode of win.

Besides Itachi, is already too much Uchiha goodness in one chapter. 

The fight between Raikage and A, will not be as intense as most think. I predict the fight being interrupted, with neither party getting anything significant but Naruto looking superior. 

Much like the skirmish between team 7, and team sumai.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 26, 2011)

Well Pesky Bug brought a valid point about how A tends to think. Yet I think this should be a good way for him and Naruto to at least try to deliberate just a little bit.

Anway, I predict awesome color pages and hopefully Kishi uses them to make a spread showing the remaining and relevant Edos (Kages, Shinobigatana, Gari, Pakura, Chuukishi, etc)in cover like this or this one, though I am leaning towards the Akatsuki one. Just an awesome spread, 515 level.


----------



## jso (May 26, 2011)

I actually like chapters with just a page of Madara or Itachi or whoever else. They make it feel like things are just about to happen without seeming like nothing is going on lol. Makes the sideplots more bearable.


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2011)

I'm betting Naruto/Bee and Raikage/Tsunade will take up the entire chapter. Flashbacks are to be expected.


----------



## KyuubiFan (May 27, 2011)

Well... I guess Tsunade will Falcon Punch Kirabi for staring at those beauties of hers.

I wish the Raikage'd bitchslap Naruto really hard. That kid needs to get dragged back to reality. After/midway through the beatdown Katsuya will inform them about the problem Zetsu presents and tadaaa - there's the new super-sensor to solve the problem.

Probably a few more lines from Itachi and Nagato as well.


----------



## LeeTheG7 (May 27, 2011)

This chapter will make me hate Sakura even more I imagine that forsure. However I think Naruto and Raikage will talk but the two of them fighting would be too good to be true with Kishi so I imagine them talking and thats it.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2011)

Over/under on the chances we receive another chat between Nagato and Itachi?

I so desperately need it.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 27, 2011)

Kage/jinchuriki confrontation for a few pages.  Maybe one or two of Itachi and Nagato, with a few panels for Shikaku as he tries to counter Madara's strategy.

Possibility of Kishimoto going for a hat trick with a third consecutive chapter full of potential pairing wank.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Kage/jinchuriki confrontation for a few pages.  Maybe one or two of Itachi and Nagato, with a few panels for Shikaku as he tries to counter Madara's strategy.
> 
> Possibility of Kishimoto going for a hat trick with a third consecutive chapter full of potential pairing wank.



Makes sense.

Kages vs Jinchuuriki, will likely take up the majority of space. Shikaku's counter strategy will definitely be highlighted. And unless, Itachi and Nagato are to make their move soon, which I doubt, they probably won't be featured this week. 

The two received a bit of panel space to set the stage for future events, but mostly to open up the Zetsu-cloning plot line. Hopefully they'll be featured during the early portion of day 2, unless Kishi is really saving them for Madara or something else altogether.

Too difficult to call.


----------



## Harbour (May 27, 2011)

Will be a short fight and Raikage compare Naruto and Minato.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> Kages vs Jinchuuriki, will likely take up the majority of space. Shikaku's counter strategy will definitely be highlighted. And unless, Itachi and Nagato are to make their move soon, which I doubt, they probably won't be featured this week.
> 
> ...



And the potential of more pairing wank? 

I hope we get some Nagato, if only because Itachi's getting most of the hype.  Gotta make the crippled guy seem more relevant next to shiny undead, and recently hyped Itachi.


----------



## Coldhands (May 27, 2011)

Kages vs. Jinchurikis with Naruto vs. A taking most of the space.

Naruto will heavily impress A with his speed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 27, 2011)

While Raikage/Bee/Naruto/Tsunade duke it out with words and maybe some little brawling, the Edo Jins Arrive. I mean, who are better suited to fight the Edo Jins than these 4 ?


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2011)

naruto will probably end up convincing the kages after he probably saves them from the jins. i think they will interfere in the battle and naruto will save them. maybe after they convince the kages tsunade gives naruto one of the new shinobie head band.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 27, 2011)

Its more likely Naruto will have to fight his way through against Raikage. Since words didn't work on him before, he will have to communicate with him with fists.

It said so on the next chapter's preview "Naruto vs Raikage". I don't see that no reason why Naruto and Raikage won't fight.


----------



## Skywalker (May 27, 2011)

Naruto better upstage someone.


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 27, 2011)

i predict the Naruto vs. A and B vs. Tsunade. i actually think these fights will be shown, as kishi went out of his way to tell us the next chapter was raikage vs. naruto. a color build up will be awesome as well. all this said, i dont think the fight will be any longer than 2 chapters.


----------



## Cjones (May 27, 2011)

I'm just going with A vs Naruto.

Tsunade/Bee will probable just play mediator through the whole thing. Wouldn't mind seeing some interaction between those two though.


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 27, 2011)

Personally I don't know why Ino isn't more involved in finding Zetzu's weakness. She knows all about flowers and fauna. Should be right up her alley and pull her back even with Sakura.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 27, 2011)

Tobi needs to show up and capture Bee sometime soon, as it wouldn't make sense to seal Kin-Gin before him given the "statues balance" explanation. Maybe Naruto will overuse RM and tire himself and the Kage out just enough for them to be swept aside by the big boss himself...likely backed up by Gedo Mazo again.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 28, 2011)

Sci-Fi said:


> Personally I don't know why Ino isn't more involved in finding Zetzu's weakness. She knows all about flowers and fauna. Should be right up her alley and pull her back even with Sakura.



Ino isn't really that intelligent thats more of a Shikamaru thing I think it fitted in perfectly with Sakura being the one figuring out the secret of Zetsu It really marked her out as being the Rookie who has been the most usefull to the alliance overall.


----------



## mayumi (May 28, 2011)

imo, sakura should have disected zetsu and find out more secrets. its a doctor thing to do.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 28, 2011)

mayumi said:


> imo, sakura should have disected zetsu and find out more secrets. its a doctor thing to do.



it's a possibility in the future but Zetsu's infiltration within the Alliance ranks was a time critical piece of information so reporting that takes precedence


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2011)

Sci-Fi said:


> Personally I don't know why Ino isn't more involved in finding Zetzu's weakness. She knows all about flowers and fauna. Should be right up her alley and pull her back even with Sakura.



zetsu is not a flower it seems to be made from shodais wood element. since kabuto used yamato to make it stronger,

also does anyone know when we are  getting early release for the manga anytime. it has been a while since there was a Saturday release in Japan.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2011)

Predictiooon time!

First panel: Naruto's RM fist in A's face.
Second panel: Naruto and Bee running 100 meters behind the Kages
Third panel: Tsunade thinks: "wth just happened", A beaten on the ground and the Jinchuriki long gone

Rest of the chapter: Zetsu wtfraping alliance and Shikaku shitting himself in HQ.


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2011)

mayumi said:


> imo, sakura should have disected zetsu and find out more secrets. its a doctor thing to do.



sakura "i am opening his chest now............ theres wood and goo in it? "

i don't thin they would find anything.


----------



## k2nice (May 29, 2011)

No present sasuke


----------



## Jizznificent (May 29, 2011)

chapter 541 prediction:

- naruto and raikage will have a little skirmish; raikage will be used to hype naruto's speed.

- tsunade will betray raikage by not stopping naruto (and bee) from leaving.

- the alliance comes up with a method to differentiate themselves from the zetsu clones.

- kabuto decides that he'll get serious and show his real plan from now on.

- sasuke will be shown at the chapter.

the last 2 points may not happen, especially the last one.


----------



## forkandspoon (May 29, 2011)

I predict Naruto Stopping one of A's attacks with 1 hand.


----------



## LoT (May 29, 2011)

I predict Naruto doesn't even use RM to get past A.


----------



## manga genius (May 29, 2011)

LoT said:


> I predict Naruto doesn't even use RM to get past A.




Kind a unlikely that since ya know.. Naruto's already using RM 

Raikage will be used to hype Naruto's new power.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 29, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Ino isn't really that intelligent thats more of a Shikamaru thing I think it fitted in perfectly with Sakura being the one figuring out the secret of Zetsu It really marked her out as being the Rookie who has been the most usefull to the alliance overall.



Errrr whaaaaaattttt??? I like Sakura and the other K12 peers, but errrrr whhhhhaaaattttt??? C'mon the most useful rookie so far has been Chouji, and he had a significant amount of help from Ino to reach that status. 

I'm not downplaying Sakura's feat, and it was cool to see her take down the Zetsu clone and provide important information to Shikaku, but... Errrr whhhhaaattttt?


----------



## Dashido (May 29, 2011)

I don't really see an all out battle happening. And I don't see Naruto have some god like strength, and speed good enough to "rape" A. I think we might have some feats from RM Naruto to but nothing to serious.

I don't know why RS naruto is on this pedestal.....last time we saw him he: 
Failed to to kill or even significantly injure Kisame
He couldn't control his speed and power and got himself stuck in a wall.
Proved that hes very much vulnerably to physical damage, by wrecking his own ankle  
And he couldn't make clones and didn't know how to make his new rasengan yet.
So I expect development of his abilities displaying that he's worked out a few of these kinks.

Mostly talking...Raikage giving Bee a short yet raging lecture...
Naruto TnJ Tsuande but fails to TnJ A at first.
He tries to leave by force and realises it's not going to happen without things getting serious....And tries TnJ again on A...with 3-1 A eventually gives in to their "logic"


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 29, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Errrr whaaaaaattttt??? I like Sakura and the other K12 peers, but errrrr whhhhhaaaattttt??? C'mon the most useful rookie so far has been Chouji, and he had a significant amount of help from Ino to reach that status.


What has Chouji actually done he had his fat ass saved more than on a few occasions and his allies especially his dad took damage on more than one occasion his notable contribution in the war has been he has helped to deal with some Edo Tensei

Sakura on the other hand has healed numerous ninja so they can return to the battlefield I don't think the importance can be underestimated in returning soldiers who have been wounded so they are fit and able to fight and in the chapter just gone she figured out Zetsu's plan infiltrating the army and killing off from within

Its just a fact Sakura has been overall more usefull


----------



## Judecious (May 29, 2011)

A tries to blitz naruto and he dodges with little ease.


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2011)

Naruto lariats A, what a twist.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 29, 2011)

Gimme my Naruto speed feats. naow


----------



## Renyou (May 29, 2011)

Naruto and Bee bust through after some blah blah blah and no fight happens. We get more Zetsu trolling.

Yeah, I think it will pretty much happen like this.


----------



## Kαrin (May 30, 2011)

I predict 2/3 of the chapter talking, and then Raikage&Tsunade vs Naruto&Bee.


----------



## sewolaris (May 30, 2011)

Seems like talking is on the way.
I hope nagato and itachi dont end up pwned to show us how strong naruto/madara/sasuke have become.
and naruto saves the day from trollzetsu.


----------



## Mang-Kun (May 30, 2011)

Naruto vs A is inevitable .

And I predict that we would know Shikaku's strategy in chapter 542.


----------



## Leptirica (May 30, 2011)

Can't wait for the Raikage to meet the real Naruto.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 30, 2011)

Mang-Kun said:


> Naruto vs A is inevitable .
> 
> And I predict that we would know Shikaku's strategy in chapter 542.





Leptirica said:


> Can't wait for the Raikage to meet the real Naruto.



I hope that the next chapter where Naruto fights A will be more impressive. Naruto hasn't had a real battle for a long time since Kyuubi.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 30, 2011)

*Enter: *_Jizznificent! _

i hope nagato gets some hype too; kishi better deliver.


----------



## Leptirica (May 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I hope that the next chapter where Naruto fights A will be more impressive. Naruto hasn't had a real battle for a long time since Kyuubi.



I don't think they will fight, though.


----------



## Boradis (May 30, 2011)

I expect a hint of what Kabutomaru is up to (though I wonder what would happen if one were to harvest the eyes from an edo sharingan or rinnegan user). And I expect a bit more information on the scope of Zetsu's powers.

And I expect Tsunade will "surprisingly" side with the Jinchurikis.

*But in case I'm wrong I made the following MadLib:*

(Sympathetic character) is deeply troubled by what (morally questionable character) recently said about (someone's mysterious past / power). But they can't afford to worry about that now since time is running out to prepare for the biggest (battle / mission) they've ever faced! 

Naruto continues to push himself to his very limits as he struggles to overcome the toughest (training / enemy / moral dilemma / race against time) he's ever faced, one which threatens his very way of the Ninja! Suddenly (a setback) appears and it seems as though he'll finally have to give up ... yet somehow it just makes him more determined to succeed! Incredible! Even the (bad guys / critics / authority figures / spirits of the departed / random villagers / nearby rocks / characters from completely different manga) can't help but cheer for him.

Sakura is simply amazed by his work ethic and determination and vows to believe in him even harder than ever! 

But neither of them can stop worrying about Sasuke, who at that very moment is fiercely (plotting / committing) a murder as his dark mentor looks on approvingly.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2011)

either way naruto and A will have to fight A will not let them pass otherwise.


----------



## Sniffers (May 30, 2011)

Naruto and A fighting would be silly counterproductive to the war. They need good men. Fighting eachother just makes things worse. So there will probably just be a talk or Naruto escapes A somehow.

The only way I can accept A fighting Naruto is if A gets Genjutsu controlled into it, but I kind of doubt that happening.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 30, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Naruto and A fighting would be silly counterproductive to the war. They need good men. Fighting eachother just makes things worse. So there will probably just be a talk or Naruto escapes A somehow.


The problem is how will A and Naruto resolve this both are in entrenched positions A will absolutely not allow Naruto to enter this war while Naruto won't allow people to get in his way of stopping this pointless war so it's likely they will clash even if it is stupid for them to fight


----------



## Sniffers (May 30, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> The problem is how will A and Naruto resolve this both are in entrenched positions A will absolutely not allow Naruto to enter this war while Naruto won't allow people to get in his way of stopping this pointless war so it's likely they will clash even if it is stupid for them to fight



I'm actually hoping for the clich? to happen as the alternative is just too stupid. What I guess is that Naruto will this time TnJ Raikage. Last time A told him he was weak, bowing down like that. Now Naruto won't back down and his resolve is that much stronger. This will probably get to A.. that's my guess anyway.


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2011)

i predict sasuke's EMS 

i have to see the design. screw it's power. just it's shape.


----------



## GreenSage (May 30, 2011)

Oh Kishi why do you still shroud the Rinnegan in such mystery!


----------



## Hitt (May 30, 2011)

GreenSage said:


> Oh Kishi why do you still shroud the Rinnegan in such mystery!



Screw the rin'negan, I wonder when Kishi will stop the nonsense with masked madara and reveal the "secret" already.  This has gone on long enough.


Then again, I said the same thing about the buildup for Naruto vs Sasuke...and yet...


----------



## Jizznificent (May 30, 2011)

Hitt said:


> *Screw the rin'negan*, I wonder when Kishi will stop the nonsense with masked madara and reveal the "secret" already.  This has gone on long enough.
> 
> 
> Then again, I said the same thing about the buildup for Naruto vs Sasuke...and yet...




long live the rin'negan!


----------



## Hitt (May 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> long live the rin'negan!



I have this disturbing, nagging feeling at the back of my mind that Kishi could indeed be planning making Naruto a "true Rikoudou" incarnation, and that Naruto will OBTAIN the rin'negan.  Not by transplant, he'll just awaken it in his "true Rikoudou mode".

Anyone want to bet against?  I'd highly advise you don't.  This IS Kishi we're talking about.


----------



## Lovely (May 30, 2011)

Is there a way to view this weeks Jump Cover, for chapter 540?


----------



## River Song (May 30, 2011)

Hitt said:


> I have this disturbing, nagging feeling at the back of my mind that Kishi could indeed be planning making Naruto a "true Rikoudou" incarnation, and that Naruto will OBTAIN the rin'negan.  Not by transplant, he'll just awaken it in his "true Rikoudou mode".
> 
> Anyone want to bet against?  I'd highly advise you don't.  This IS Kishi we're talking about.



It probably will happen and I will be so pissed


----------



## Dim Mak (May 30, 2011)

Hitt said:


> I have this disturbing, nagging feeling at the back of my mind that Kishi could indeed be planning making Naruto a "true Rikoudou" incarnation, and that Naruto will OBTAIN the rin'negan.  Not by transplant, he'll just awaken it in his "true Rikoudou mode".
> 
> Anyone want to bet against?  I'd highly advise you don't.  This IS Kishi we're talking about.


It'll ruin the theme of part 1 even more. Neji was right all along.


----------



## Judecious (May 30, 2011)

Hitt said:


> I have this disturbing, nagging feeling at the back of my mind that Kishi could indeed be planning making Naruto a "true Rikoudou" incarnation, and that Naruto will OBTAIN the rin'negan.  Not by transplant, he'll just awaken it in his "true Rikoudou mode".
> 
> Anyone want to bet against?  I'd highly advise you don't.  This IS Kishi we're talking about.



I hope you are wrong, last thing I want is Naruto with those eyes.


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (May 30, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I hope you are wrong, last thing I want is Naruto with those eyes.



Naruto would have the ability to ressurect anywhone who dies from then on, for whatever reason 

But then again...he would be able to read Sasuke's mind with Ningendo's ability..and see that he cannot be saved..Then he could proceed to bifurcate him with FRS 

Decisions decisions


----------



## Klue (May 30, 2011)

SakuraHaruta said:


> Naruto would have the ability to ressurect anywhone who dies from then on, for whatever reason
> 
> But then again...he would be able to read Sasuke's mind with Ningendo's ability..and see that he cannot be saved..Then he could proceed to bifurcate him with FRS
> 
> Decisions decisions



What would be the point of smashing Sasuke with FRS after using Ningendou's ability that would have killed him anyway?


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (May 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> What would be the point of smashing Sasuke with FRS after using Ningendou's ability that would have killed him anyway?



Doesn't have to kill him, he can put the soul back 

Besides, Naruto has a history of bifurcating people from the waist down. He's already done it to Orochimaru and _Ningendo_. 

+ It just looks so much more satisfying


----------



## Ukoku (May 30, 2011)

Ha. I forgot there were color pages this week. Just got a lot more excited.


----------



## Klue (May 30, 2011)

SakuraHaruta said:


> Doesn't have to kill him, he can put the soul back
> 
> Besides, Naruto has a history of bifurcating people from the waist down. He's already done it to Orochimaru and _Ningendo_.
> 
> + It just looks so much more satisfying



He can put the soul back?

Madara implied that Ningendou's power kills regardless; it fits with how we saw Pain use it too.


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (May 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> He can put the soul back?
> 
> Madara implied that Ningendou's power kills regardless; it fits with how we saw Pain use it too.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 30, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> It'll ruin the theme of part 1 even more. Neji was right all along.



Implying that theme can be ruined any more then it already has.


----------



## navy (May 30, 2011)

The Naruto rinnengan theory again? 

Its not going to happen, Naruto will always use shadow clones and rasengan


----------



## LazyWaka (May 30, 2011)

navy said:


> The Naruto rinnengan theory again?
> 
> Its not going to happen, Naruto will always use *shadow clones *and rasengan



Shadow clones aren't usable in his new form.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 30, 2011)

navy said:


> The Naruto rinnengan theory again?
> 
> Its not going to happen, Naruto will always use shadow clones and rasengan



If it does happen, it most definitely won't be until right before the final battle of the series, so it'll be some time before we know.


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 31, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Naruto and A fighting would be silly counterproductive to the war. They need good men. Fighting eachother just makes things worse. So there will probably just be a talk or Naruto escapes A somehow.
> 
> The only way I can accept A fighting Naruto is if A gets Genjutsu controlled into it, but I kind of doubt that happening.



Sure, but they both have personalities that would overlook the downsides, as I can't see either of them backing down. I do expect it to be over in a couple of hits, Naruto probably impressing A enough, or they hear about Naruto sensing the Zetsu so A knows he is needed on the battlefront.

Straight TnJ would be a terrible option, as there are other ones that don't need ooc!Raikage.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 31, 2011)

I actually kind of want to see Naruto try to TnJ the Raikage just so he can get punched into the ground.

Raikage is even more pigheaded than he is and won't stand for that garbage. He'll hear six words and fly into a rage because someone is trying to manipulate him.


----------



## Hitt (May 31, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Raikage is even more pigheaded than he is and won't stand for that garbage. He'll hear six words and fly into a rage because someone is trying to manipulate him.



PFFFH.

He's doomed.  Raikage, I mean.

Ever since that one look back when Naruto did his pathetic prostrating nonsense, the seed was planted.

Unlike Zetsu spores, Naruto TnJ spores change you permanently, for life. Naruto will bring it all out in one of his speeches during this fight.  

Resistance is futile.  All will be assimilated.

Just like another who can assimilate...


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 31, 2011)

Hitt said:


> PFFFH.
> 
> He's doomed.  Raikage, I mean.
> 
> ...



Come now. Raikage yells a lot. Maybe he's hard of hearing. 

But really, it will be extremely pathetic if Naruto TnJs him while his own brother can't.


----------



## Addy (May 31, 2011)

i predict


----------



## Garfield (May 31, 2011)

I hope next chapter goes on to show some good steps taken to get rid of Zetsu. Don't want Madara one shotting the whole good-guy-army


----------



## Mayaki (May 31, 2011)

> i predict



EPIC! So unbelievable EPIC : D Reps reps reps : D


----------



## calimike (May 31, 2011)

> Brand new issue 26 just arrived at the editorial room! They`ll be in store next Monday.


----------



## Addy (May 31, 2011)

oh. good cover. reminds me of the old naruto which is a good thing.


----------



## Ukoku (May 31, 2011)

Cool cover 

It's that tadpole again. Who the hell is he?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 31, 2011)

calimike said:


>



Sweet!

What does the japanese text say?

Shouldn't we have spoilers soon?


----------



## auem (May 31, 2011)

i think Bee will stop tsunade and A,letting naruto get away...

ibtw,i like that cover..


----------



## Sword Sage (May 31, 2011)

auem said:


> i think Bee will stop tsunade and A,letting naruto get away...
> 
> ibtw,i like that cover..



The next chapter's title on the last page says "Naruto vs Raikage", don't be surprised that Naruto will fight A in order to get passed. Its very likely that Naruto will challenge A do a one on one battle if Naruto wins he is allowed to join the war with Kage's permission.


----------



## Narutaru (May 31, 2011)

calimike said:


>


I like that cover a lot.



Ukoku said:


> Cool cover
> 
> It's that tadpole again. Who the hell is he?


I don't think he has a name or any real importance. He seems to show up randomly with Naruto on covers and stuff after his little appearance during the Pain arc.


----------



## Selva (May 31, 2011)

calimike said:


>


I love it pek
I predict a skirmish between Naruto and the Raikage and then talking will ensue. More Itachi and Nagato talking about important things. Madara doing something. More pairings hints from Kishi just for teh lulz.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 31, 2011)

calimike said:


>



It looks pretty interesting. Tadpole looks high or drunk 



Ukoku said:


> Cool cover
> 
> It's that tadpole again. Who the hell is he?



Some random Tadpole that Kishi shows from time to time. It was in the manga before too. Doesn't have a name though, at less we don't know it's name.


----------



## Penance (May 31, 2011)

Cover is nice...


----------



## mayumi (May 31, 2011)

thats good ero-sennin style cover going on there. naruto's outfit actually looks good on him.


----------



## MS81 (May 31, 2011)

I maybe a lil indifferent towards the cover, I don't like the funny cover style.


----------



## Face (May 31, 2011)

I just don't understand why people think that A will let Naruto go? It's pretty obvious that they will fight. A isn't the type of person who listens. He is the type of person who uses force to get what he wants. He's not about to let Naruto walk away without a fight. Not to mention he has a very short temper. He and Naruto are not going to get along.

edit: That's the first time we've seen SM Naruto on SJ cover. I like it.


----------



## Hitt (May 31, 2011)

Face said:


> I just don't understand why people think that A will let Naruto go? It's pretty obvious that they will fight.



Oh, there will be a fight. Talking sense into someone in manga land does require kicking the shit out of him first in most cases.

But it's not like I expect A to give Naruto much trouble.  Remember that Naruto just received his new power up, and that A had some definite difficulty dealing with Sasuke with an incomplete Susanoo.  

So it will probably be a short skirmish, before Naruto's TnJ starts to take hold.


----------



## HawkMan (May 31, 2011)

Face said:


> I just don't understand why people think that A will let Naruto go? It's pretty obvious that they will fight. A isn't the type of person who listens. He is the type of person who uses force to get what he wants. He's not about to let Naruto walk away without a fight. Not to mention he has a very short temper. He and Naruto are not going to get along.
> 
> edit: That's the first time we've seen SM Naruto on SJ cover. I like it.




The biggest problem is the perceived disparity in power between the combatants. We have B and RM Naruto vs armless A and Tsunade. That wreaks of a mismatch, adding their allegiances diminishes the likelihood of a real engagement. 

Basically--->>A's power=Sasuke before Susano'o spam, who became much stronger when facing Danzou. Tsunade's power is Sannin level, formidable but below Sennin Naruto. Add B into the equation(With Samahada) and the scenario appears bleak for the Generals. That's on paper. 

In addition to the mismatch, they're allies/friends/family. If any engagement is to occur, it will be trivial or completely lopsided. No one wants to see Naruto and B wtfpwn the two and continue their course. It would also be awkward to have them fully engage one another. This is an impossible situation that can only be resolved through dialog. 

And no one wants to see that. 

On the upside, Kishi will probably transition to something else to keep us in "suspense". Only to return to this impossible scenario, preferably after we've been satiated by something far more interesting.


----------



## vered (May 31, 2011)

mayumi said:


> thats good ero-sennin style cover going on there. naruto's outfit actually looks good on him.



yea thats actually based on the part 1 covers that featured naruto with sennin clothes like jiraya.its basicly the same design.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 31, 2011)

who designs the characters on these covers? is it SJ, the authors or someone else?


----------



## LazyWaka (May 31, 2011)

calimike said:


>



At first I thought that tadpole was a stoned slowpoke.


----------



## jso (May 31, 2011)

Cover's nice. Reminds me of the Elder brother and not just Jiraiya. Odd that his eyes are still blue lol.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 31, 2011)

cover is better than the last, but i dont really like that style when used on characters. it looked great when kishi it for that one sasuke vs naruto pic.

and what with that pink frog? he just randomly appears in artwork from time to time.


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2011)

Does such a cover predict a badass chapter???


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 31, 2011)

I think Naruto will convince the Raikage to let him assist in the war, firstly with his determination, and latter with his usefulness against the current crisis. As of now he's the only way to detect the intruders. Tsunade was never against him participating, so...

If not Bee will occupy the Raikage and Naruto convinces Tsunade with talk no jutsu


----------



## auem (May 31, 2011)

that pink froggychi gonna be gamakichi's future wife...


----------



## bearzerger (May 31, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> The biggest problem is the perceived disparity in power between the combatants. We have B and RM Naruto vs armless A and Tsunade. That wreaks of a mismatch, adding their allegiances diminishes the likelihood of a real engagement.
> 
> Basically--->>A's power=Sasuke before Susano'o spam, who became much stronger when facing Danzou. Tsunade's power is Sannin level, formidable but below Sennin Naruto. Add B into the equation(With Samahada) and the scenario appears bleak for the Generals. That's on paper.
> 
> ...



Your arguments are the very reason why my prediction is for Naruto to face both Tsunade and A on his own. That way Naruto can take a couple of hits as the kages outmaneuver him in the beginning without it diminishing Naruto's hype and then he can turn the tables on them as he truly masters RM. Obviously, we would only get to watch this fight until Naruto has his epiphany so that the mystery of what Naruto can do after attaining mastery can be preserved for the final fight of the arc. 

This scenario would make the "perfected" Naruto in his fight against a merciless Madara or whoever he is going to face to end this large scale war far more believable, because he would make all his mistakes and screw ups in his fight with the two kages.

Also neither A nor Tsunade have kill by default moves, like Onoki for example, they rely on overwhelming power for their attacks Naruto is sturdy enough to take their brute strength attacks for a while. So making a few mistakes would be fine for Naruto.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 31, 2011)

Speed feats yet? No?
**Goes back to sleep**


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 31, 2011)

auem said:


> that pink froggychi gonna be gamakichi's future wife...



It could be a male...probably is


----------



## truetomyself (May 31, 2011)

Looks like Naruto is wearing black lipstick.


----------



## auem (May 31, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It could be a male...probably is



Nooooooooooooo...


----------



## Seraphiel (May 31, 2011)

Some kind of spoiler is out on manyou though I doubt it's legit, would be on 2ch by now, no?


----------



## Jin-E (May 31, 2011)

Hope the Sauce appears within 3 chapters


----------



## Face (May 31, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Speed feats yet? No?
> **Goes back to sleep**



Jaknblak is just reading this chapter for some speed feats, huh?


----------



## Susano-o (May 31, 2011)

needs more sauce


----------



## Evilene (May 31, 2011)

I predict Naruto using his harem technique on A. 

Face Palms will fly. 




Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It could be a male...probably is




Impossible!

If it was male, he would be blue.


----------



## Penance (May 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Some kind of spoiler is out on manyou though I doubt it's legit, would be on 2ch by now, no?



I await...


----------



## shyakugaun (May 31, 2011)

Susano-o said:


> needs more sauce



definitely needs more Sauce


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 31, 2011)

Face said:


> Jaknblak is just reading this chapter for some speed feats, huh?



Hell yeah, lol. Its gonna settle a Big Battledome debate going on once & for all!


----------



## Seraphiel (May 31, 2011)

Penance said:


> I await...



aegon-rokudo

It's in Japanese so I have no idea what it's about, but sure enjoy yourself.


----------



## Hexa (May 31, 2011)

I don't see that particular spoiler on 2ch.  But there are fakes every week.  Like, there's one where Madara shows up and gives Sakura plot importance (Rikudou Sennin had a wife, you know!).


----------



## Red Raptor (May 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> aegon-rokudo
> 
> It's in Japanese so I have no idea what it's about, but sure enjoy yourself.



Roughly translates to (based on the Chinese translation of the Jap words'):

Raikage and Tsunade attempt to capture Naruto, who sees that that there is no point trying to fight it out with them, and attempts to talk his way through. Tsunade does some move; in the end Naruto is captured.

Shikaku is still unable to come up with a plan to counter the Zetsu clone problem, which seems to be getting worse. Mabui reminds him of something that the Kages have decided upon with the protection of Bee (and Naruto?) and keeping him away from the battlefield.

Madara releases Kinkaku... End of spoilers claims that the Moon is changing.

Sorry but my Chinese is a little rusty. That's the best I can do at 3 in the morning. Lol


----------



## jso (May 31, 2011)

Wouldnt it be cool if instead of fake written spoilers every week, we had fake drawn spoilers?


----------



## Seraphiel (May 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't see that particular spoiler on 2ch.  But there are fakes every week.  Like, there's one where Madara shows up and gives Sakura plot importance (Rikudou Sennin had a wife, you know!).



Yeah I didn't see it on 2ch either but he wanted it so I linked it to him


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 31, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Roughly translates to (based on the Chinese translation of the Jap words'):
> 
> Raikage and Tsunade attempt to capture Naruto, who sees that that there is no point trying to fight it out with them, and attempts to talk his way through. Tsunade does some move; in the end Naruto is captured.
> 
> ...




Tsunade better sit the fuck down yo, lol. I need my speed feats.


----------



## Hexa (May 31, 2011)

jso said:


> Wouldnt it be cool if instead of fake written spoilers every week, we had fake drawn spoilers?


I don't know.  My feeling is that it's much more typical for people to think actual spoiler pictures are fake than for people to think a fake spoiler picture is real.


----------



## Maerala (May 31, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Tsunade better sit the fuck down yo, lol. I need my speed feats.



We're more desperate than you. 

Plus, wasn't RM Naruto already shown to have Minato-level speed? Sure, he got his foot stuck in a rock, but that's because he wasn't used to his new abilities.

He should be fine now.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 31, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> We're more desperate than you.
> 
> Plus, wasn't RM Naruto already shown to have Minato-level speed? Sure, he got his foot stuck in a rock, but that's because he wasn't used to his new abilities.
> 
> He should be fine now.



I just want peeps to stop questioning the speed...
I would NOT mind Tsunade getting her shine...but dont let Naruto be the hype-toy  If she interferes with the feats....Jak will be an angry boy


----------



## Reisorr (May 31, 2011)

if tsunade does something other than being useless then I'm gonna be mad. LB will shitstorm the forums with her usual feminime shit


----------



## Maerala (May 31, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I just want peeps to stop questioning the speed...
> I would NOT mind Tsunade getting her shine...but dont let Naruto be the hype-toy  If she interferes with the feats....Jak will be an angry boy



If people are still questioning Naruto's speed after this, they're probably not worth arguing with.  That was Naruto's performance with the ability still only recently discovered. Now that some time has passed, I can't imagine that he hasn't furthered his control over it.

He'll probably display it in upcoming chapters. No matter what, it'll definitely come eventually.


----------



## vered (May 31, 2011)

lol one of the fake spoilers has somthing with RS wife.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 31, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> If people are still questioning Naruto's speed after this, they're probably not worth arguing with.  That was Naruto's performance with the ability still only recently discovered. Now that some time has passed, I can't imagine that he hasn't furthered his control over it.
> 
> He'll probably display it in upcoming chapters. No matter what, it'll definitely come eventually.



Yeah I guess. Lolz.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 31, 2011)

vered said:


> lol one of the fake spoilers has somthing with RS wife.



Sakura is her descendant 

I hope Zetsu gets some more focus this chapter, I want an increase in the Zetsu threat. 

I think most of the chapter will probably be of Naruto, Killerbee, Killer A, and Tsunade talking and fighting. Near the end Naruto says something and Killer A is at thought. The chapter ends with Shikaku saying he has a plan for the Zetsu threat.


----------



## Penance (May 31, 2011)

vered said:


> lol one of the fake spoilers has somthing with RS wife.



10 tailed sandwiches in the kitchen of six paths...


----------



## Hitt (May 31, 2011)

Ha!  The best thing about that whole "Sakura descends from Rikoudou's wife" is that it adds yet more fire to the pairing debate without settling anything.  

It's almost certainly fake, but we have to give the faker credit for thinking up Kishi'ish nonsense that would lead to more pairing stupidity.


----------



## Skywalker (May 31, 2011)

More Nag/Ita Bro action.


----------



## Ho-Kage-Bunshin (May 31, 2011)

next is RS had a daughter, too.....

shit, would fit kishi...


----------



## Gabe (May 31, 2011)

naruto usually does not get hype fights when he gets a power up there usually close and hard. we all expect the raikage to get defeated fast but i doubt that will be the case he will probably show something new to fight naruto. also maybe he put something where his arm was a knife or something.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 31, 2011)

Penance said:


> 10 tailed sandwiches in the kitchen of six paths...


Just to bump up this highly underrated post. :33


----------



## Mercury Smile (May 31, 2011)

Interesting spoiler. Sounds believable enuf. Would like to see Tsunade's  move... maybe something similar to Ranshinshou but paralyzes the body?
Naruto getting captured after all that buildup sucks tho. I think he'll  escape when Raikage and Tsunade divert their attention. What about  KillerBee?
HQ not coming up with a counter plan sucks. They should ask Shikamaru.


----------



## truetomyself (May 31, 2011)

At first i was like  about the idea of a fight between A and Naruto. And now that i'm like  about it, the (possibly false) spoiler tells that A and The Boobs are gonna capture Naruto as if he was a stupid dolphin...   

Kishi better deliver 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But it's Kishi after all... So...


----------



## Cjones (May 31, 2011)

I can already imagine some the lulz this chapter may bring this week.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 31, 2011)

kids said:


> At first i was like  about the idea of a fight between A and Naruto. And now that i'm like  about it, the (possibly false) spoiler tells that A and The Boobs are gonna capture Naruto as if he was a stupid dolphin...
> 
> Kishi better deliver
> 
> ...



Its a fake spoiler because it hasn't gotten its spoiler pics and secondly it doesn't say Ohana.

We have many fake spoilers.

Tommorrow is where we get real spoilers.


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2011)

Penance said:


> 10 tailed sandwiches in the kitchen of six paths...



         .


----------



## jso (May 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't know.  My feeling is that it's much more typical for people to think actual spoiler pictures are fake than for people to think a fake spoiler picture is real.


lol I had to read this twice over.

But yeah, I just meant it'd pass time quicker if we had random cool pictures to gawk at instead of fake Japanese text lol. Fakers would always incorporate fanfic fights like every week or something, shit would rock


----------



## Monna (May 31, 2011)

I really hope we're done with Sakura for awhile. At this point seeing her getting focus is just painful.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 31, 2011)

I predict more Sakura


----------



## Majin Lu (May 31, 2011)

I predict that Shikaku will ask his son's help.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 31, 2011)

Sagitta said:


> I predict Ichigo learning to use the darkness.


come again...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 31, 2011)

calimike said:


>



Cool one.  Reminds me of the kind of things from Part I, even the Naruto here looks to be the one from Part I...

Now if those color pages could only be posted...


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2011)

calimike said:


>



That's a pretty good looking cover


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 31, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I really hope we're done with Sakura for awhile. At this point seeing her getting focus is just painful.


I hope were done with parings as well...


----------



## Monna (May 31, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> I hope were done with parings as well...


Seriously. It's just a waste of time.


----------



## Skywalker (May 31, 2011)

That's exactly why he'll continue with it, to waste chapters.


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2011)

Tsunade stopping Naruto  

Despite the fact that I wanted to see A get his ass handed to him - if it's true and Tsunade pulls some wicked ass maneuver, I'd be alright with that...  

Tsunade me likey.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (May 31, 2011)

Sagitta said:


> I predict Ichigo learning to use the darkness.



Wrong series.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 31, 2011)

I think Raikage tries to G check Naruto (Google that if you're unfamiliar with the terminology). Since the first time he saw Naruto was Naruto groveling, I think he might expect him to prostrate himself and apologize for Sasuke or some shit like that again. But Naruto has regrown a set of balls, so Raikage's in for a surprise. Tsunade will haphazardly try and persuade Naruto to stay back but ultimately go along with what Naruto says, and Bee will rhyme some stuff. In the end, Raikage will be won over with the S Class Naruto Talk Persuasion no Jutsu.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 31, 2011)

I'm not too interested in any fighting done between Naruto/Bee and Raikage/Tsunade...simply because none will really happen. Naruto will TnJ Raikage and perhaps outspeed him a bit.

What I'm interested is in how Raikage and Tsunade are now on the battlefield...


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 1, 2011)

Well my main prediction for this chapter
ahem, 

Naruto and Bee attempt to talk to the kages
A and Tsunade wont budge 
Naruto will remember there last encounter and remember A's words
the guy respects strength so they'll have a mini spar 

Naruto will come out on top and re use TNJ
end of chapter Tsunade changes A's mind to allow them into the war. 

Next chap Shikaku? I think that's his name not to sure on it either way 
Shika's dad uses Naruto's new abilities to stop the Zetsu outbreak.


----------



## Summers (Jun 1, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Wrong series.



Are you sure?



MasterSitsu said:


> I hope were done with parings as well...



Same here. Not because I dont like seeing Hinata or Sakura, but every time they show their face we get 3 bashing threads. 
OMG Sakura spent the hole chapter healing people
Naru X "x' character confirmed or denied because they said "x" characters name 

Here is want I want. Death. People need to die. wont happen though, not any main characters at least.

So a reasonable expectation is for Naruto to do some stomping......with his mouth.TNJ. fighting Tsunade? Naaa. Fighting allies in order to help allies seems messed up. But I would like to see it.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 1, 2011)

omg.. another *team ten* with Shikaku and Inoichi chapter???


----------



## Deadway (Jun 1, 2011)

We're getting a color scan this week If I'm correct.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 1, 2011)

colored double page of naruto rikudou punching a into face kthxbai


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 1, 2011)

well naruto fighting tsunade....nah...he will win her over just from mentioning that he met his mom and dad and that he knows the truth...that's why he has to go and stop that guy who is responsible for their death and konoha attack 16y ago...

we saw tsunade remembering kushina in past for a reason...so maybe its for this case that naruto can get to her by mentioning his mom and that he is similar to her (just what tsunade told to jiraya)... so nah she will aid naruto here as maybe shikamarus info about gedo mazou and the substitute might change everything

but raikage is another story... a little spar will happen... maybe sage naruto vs raikage  since RM would be kinda overkill I guess...


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 1, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I really hope we're done with Sakura for awhile. At this point seeing her getting focus is just painful.



Best not to jinx another appearance. 



Majin Lu said:


> I predict that Shikaku will ask his son's help.



No more Shikamaru, please. He got enough spotlight in this war, not to mention an ultimate praise from Madara himself.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

I predict boredom.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 1, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I really hope we're done with Sakura for awhile. At this point seeing her getting focus is just painful.



what? she was only here for a little.  We need more.


----------



## sagroth (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto should put up a better showing against Raikage than Sasuke(well, discounting burned-off limbs). Perhaps a moment where it's shown that his Kyuubi mode can match/surpass Nintaijutsu lightning shroud in speed/strength?

I doubt the fight will last long, though. Personally, as long as it's an actual damn fight, I'll be happy.  I want to see what this new mode can do.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 1, 2011)

I predict sasuke vs naruto threads and a>b>c logic


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 1, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I predict that Shikaku will ask his son's help.



If we have even more of Shikamaru I'll bang my head throught a wall. 

I hope Sasuke appears. I doubt he will, but I can always hope.


----------



## calimike (Jun 1, 2011)

calimike said:


>


Naruto on cover of WSJ #26 and Senju Clan Ancestor are similar? Is Kishi give us hint? :sweat

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitt (Jun 1, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto on cover of WSJ #26 and Senju Clan Ancestor are similar? Is Kishi give us hint? :sweat
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



He's been hinting at that for quite a while now


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto on cover of WSJ #26 and Senju Clan Ancestor are similar? Is Kishi give us hint? :sweat
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



actually his eye marks are similar to the elder brother ones.


----------



## auem (Jun 1, 2011)

their hairstyle is similar...but we already know naruto is related to senju..so not much surprise if it appear that he is carrying last senju blood(apart from tsunade)..


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2011)

Krin said:


> If we have even more of Shikamaru I'll bang my head throught a wall.
> 
> I hope Sasuke appears. I doubt he will, but I can always hope.



I feel the same way


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope we get more Shikamaru


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 1, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto on cover of WSJ #26 and Senju Clan Ancestor are similar? Is Kishi give us hint? :sweat
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Am I just stupid or is the 'connection' here the eye markings, which are clearly meant to be Naruto's sage mode on the cover of SJ?

There have been hints all along but this certainly isn't one of them.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope Raikage doesn't dissapoint. Even one-handed he can handle shinobi on Naruto's level easily, I believe.


----------



## Sparrow (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I hope Raikage doesn't dissapoint. Even one-handed *he can handle shinobi on Naruto's level easily*, I believe.


No. . . just no.


----------



## Nagatachi (Jun 1, 2011)

first time poster, but don't know why i finally did it to post this...

has anyone mentioned if Itachi and Nagato are walking around on their own free will?  Maybe Kabuto wants them to turn on Tobi/Madara.


----------



## auem (Jun 1, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Am I just stupid or is the 'connection' here the eye markings, which are clearly meant to be Naruto's sage mode on the cover of SJ?
> 
> There have been hints all along but this certainly isn't one of them.



nope...the haircut...watch closely two photos...see how the hairs came down alongside naruto's upper cheeks,like rikodu's younger son..



Nagatachi said:


> first time poster, but don't know why i finally did it to post this...
> 
> has anyone mentioned if Itachi and Nagato are walking around on their own free will?  Maybe Kabuto wants them to turn on Tobi/Madara.



better start with konoha library..
discussion here is very fast...


----------



## Nagatachi (Jun 1, 2011)

auem said:


> better start with konoha library..
> discussion here is very fast...



ive read a long time, and realize that.  I mainly stay in the discussion and prediction threads.  I guess i should venture out.


----------



## Kurushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

ZiBi21 said:


> but raikage is another story... a little spar will happen... maybe sage naruto vs raikage  since RM would be kinda overkill I guess...


blah... from what we know, Raikage is just as fast as RM Naruto(or close to his speed). He would run circles around SM Naruto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 1, 2011)

auem said:


> nope...the haircut...watch closely two photos...see how the hairs came down alongside naruto's upper cheeks,like rikodu's younger son..



Sasuke has hair like that, too. It's a ridiculously common hairstyle in manga and quite a few characters in Naruto have it. 

Again, Naruto probably has Senju blood but I'd rather go by in-plot/character-stated hints than over-analyzing a generic hairstyle.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 1, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto on cover of WSJ #26 and Senju Clan Ancestor are similar? Is Kishi give us hint? :sweat


 Do you mean beyond the Younger Son being a direct ancestor of the Senju Clan, which is related to the Uzumaki Clan? Or beyond the blatant parallels Kishi and Madara have drawn from Naruto and Sasuke to Hashirama and Madara?


----------



## auem (Jun 1, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke has hair like that, too. It's a ridiculously common hairstyle in manga and quite a few characters in Naruto have it.
> 
> Again, Naruto probably has Senju blood but I'd rather go by in-plot/character-stated hints than over-analyzing a generic hairstyle.



no..not that...there were hairbands on both sides....naruto in that picture also has similar hairband in similar places...
i also don't read much in the hairstyle...but you seem missing the unique similarity..


----------



## Penance (Jun 1, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto on cover of WSJ #26 and Senju Clan Ancestor are similar? Is Kishi give us hint? :sweat
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I think the cover is just giving us a Jiraiya-like rendition of Naruto.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Jun 1, 2011)

Nagatachi said:


> first time poster, but don't know why i finally did it to post this...
> 
> has anyone mentioned if Itachi and Nagato are walking around on their own free will?  Maybe Kabuto wants them to turn on Tobi/Madara.


Well,the way Itachi was talking,I could see it either way that they are being kept out of things on purpose,or nobody is forcing them to do anything right now. <_<


----------



## Egotism (Jun 1, 2011)

Hm I found a spoiler that is currently pending.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

"The real one isn't there"


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 1, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Hm I found a spoiler that is currently pending.


What is it?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Hm I found a spoiler that is currently pending.



Post it, fgt.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 1, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What is it?



Status : Pending

*Spoiler*: __ 




八尾被雷影驯服 鸣人九尾模式逃脱，雷影超活性化捕抓鸣人 

钢手召唤蝈愈分散困住鸣人！！ 

雷影 甚至乎比我这个模式还快的速度，这就是九尾的力量么 

鸣人 看来不能硬碰的，惟有用嘴巴说服他们了 

鸣人被抓 

雷影 听好了九尾 现在就是老夫跟你说教的时候 

忍联军内部混乱激战 

青和鹿久仍然无法想出对策 
鹿久 不行啊 得有个强力的感知忍者 
不然这样下去必定会。 
雷影手下 我记得在比大人对战晓的鬼胶时 九尾曾经识破了躲在暗处无法感知到的敌人 才保全了八尾比大人的安全 
鹿久 鸣人吗 看来还是。。 
外道魔象吸吃金银角查克拉 

班 联军已经陷入危机了 只要再一点时间 让十尾复活 月之眼就成功了 是时候要去回收最后仅存的一个眼睛了 

月亮发生异变！

五影が最も劣るのは間違いない。 

人柱力は、 
仙人ナルトと蝦蟇軍団は木の葉を滅ばした輪廻眼とやり合えるレベルの戦力だけど、 
頼みの綱の九尾はハーフ状態だし、他は九尾より一段も二段も落ちる。 
仮に九尾が完全だったとしてもマダラさん相手だと無力化される。 
まぁ五影如きなら仙人ナルト蝦蟇軍団だけでも殲滅出来るかもしれんし、 
ビー辺りの援護でもあれば勝利確実。 

やっぱ暁が一枚上手かな。 
カブチやサスケらを部外者と定義しても、長門イタチが居るし、 
長門イタチ死亡後ならご覧の通りマダラさん無双、カブチ穢土転チート。




If its wrong don't gang rape me guys


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 1, 2011)

And by that, they mean post it in this thread.

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: _Why the hell not? Google Trans, Ho!_ 



Schematic 逃脱 鸣人 八尾被雷影驯服 Kyuubi, super activated traps 抓 鸣人 Raikage

Summoning 蝈愈 difficult balancing housing 鸣人 钢手! !

还快 speed of our schematic 乎比 甚至 这个 Raikage Eternal 这就 么 Kyuubi competence

Nursing comes the hard non-碰的 鸣人, 惟有 们了 for another bill 说服 ?

抓 under 鸣人

A sermon 时候 就是 跟你 old husband now completed nine tails 听好 Raikage

Intense internal turmoil 联军 战 Ninja

Japanese deer out of virtual lawlessness persists 对策 Blue Division
个强 ninja force sensing have long time not getting a deer 啊 line
Society certainly not removed under natural 这样.
Hi Satoru Yao safety Tamotsu Tamotsu adult age adults in the Philippines 对战 九尾曾经识破了躲在暗处无法感知到的敌人 胶时 晓的 记得 we demon minions Raikage
Department of Nursing Do you want to come 还是 鸣人 deer. .
Heretical Magic Elephant 吸吃 查克 银角 abduction Fri

Completion of a piece of 仅存 眼睛 removed recovery is needed 时候 Lastly Shi Kou Shige On completion of Mon National Eye Revive Jyubi need only re-completion point 让 time 已经 陷入 联军 Crisis Group

发生 异变 Moon!

Kage no doubt the most inferior.

The pillar of strength,
A hermit, but Naruto and Toad corps-level forces interact with each other by Rinnegan 滅Ba the leaves,
Kyuubi state's recourse to half that, and the other two stages can be further down than nine tails.
And neutralize the opponent's Kyuubi Madara was complete even temporarily.
It may be possible to annihilate the army alone, five frogs 影如Ki Well if Naruto, the hermit,
Should win surely be there in support of the neighborhood.

What is a dawn after all one better.
Outsiders and even to define them Kabuchi and Sasuke, and Itachi Nagato there,
As you can see if the Warriors after the death of Madara's Nagato weasel, cheat Kabuchi forward this impure world.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 1, 2011)

...I can't make heads or tails of that.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 1, 2011)

so Naruto > Raikage?

Hermits talking about Naruto saving the world?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

> Summoning 蝈愈 difficult balancing housing 鸣人 钢手! !



Interesting Summoning Google Trans.

But yeah.A bit hard to understand.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

isnt that the Chinese one posted earlier that said tsunade was the one that stopped naruto and that the moon changes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't care what this means. It's my favorite:



> Heretical Magic Elephant 吸吃 查克 银角 abduction Fri



And this is one of the worst Google-Translate spoilers I've ever seen.  Is this a mishmash of Chinese and Japanese....? I'm not seeing much kana in it, which makes me believe it's Chinese.

Yea, Chinese. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eight were Raikage escaped tame Naruto nine models, super-activation catch them Raikage Naruto

The more scattered calls Guo steel hand trapped Naruto! !

Raikage even faster than I rate this model, which is the power of nine Mody

Naruto can not seem to Ying Peng, and only by mouth to convince them

Naruto caught

Raikage Listen up nine preaching to you now is the time when the old lady

Tolerance coalition fighting internal chaos

Green and deer for a long time still can not come up with countermeasures
No deer for a long time ah have to have a strong perception of ninja
Otherwise, this will certainly continue.
Raikage men I remember dawn play against ghosts than adults when the nine plastic see through the hide in the dark had not perceived the enemy had saved the eight security than adults
Naruto do deer, but it seems a long time. .
Heretics, as smoking eat gold and silver magic angle chakra

Classes as long as the coalition has been in crisis for some time and then resurrected ten months, when the eye is going to successful recovery of an eye the last remaining

Mutation occurred moon!

Five bad ru video が も の は most among illegal い な い.

Column force people は,
Hikaru & Suites fairy ナ Xiamajuntuan と は を leaves off trees の ば と し や ta ri round 迴 eye co え る ル レ ベ 戦 の だ け ど force,
Dependent み の は ハ nine classes ー の だ し フ state, he wa a nine yo ri Sec も も ち ru down.
Fan に っ ta da full nine が と し て も マ ダ san-phase hand ラ と だ さ れ る of weakness.
ぁ e ma na ki ら film as fairy shrimp Ma ナ Hikaru & Suites だ け で も military Tuan wiped out る か も し れ ん し,
Bldg ー の assistance vicinities ri で も あ れ ば care does Mika victory.

っ ぱ Xiao や か な が one to get started.
カ ブ ケ チ や ら を サ ス と defined by the Ministry of Foreign し て も, Nagato イ タ チ が し home ru,
Long after the death of the door イ タ チ な ら の ご 覧 through ri san ラ マ ダ unique and カ ブ チ rubbish 転 チ ー ト.




Only last few paragraphs are Japanese.


----------



## auem (Jun 1, 2011)

leave it guys....ailevadisi every week post fake spoilers..


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

I still remember the flying Zetsu Bukkake.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 1, 2011)

So it's most likely fake?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So it's most likely fake?


Well, yeah. When was the last time non-Ohana/T/Shadow (Was that his name? can't recall) spoilers turned out to be true?


----------



## Egotism (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah thats a fake, because when I google translate the one piece spoiler I got from APD it seem legit


----------



## auem (Jun 1, 2011)

worst wednesday...!?..lol...though lot of fake T appeared in 2ch one piece thread...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 1, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So it's most likely fake?



It isn't even in Japanese. 

It's completely absurd, to say nothing of that.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> Well, yeah. When was the last time non-Ohana/T/Shadow (Was that his name? can't recall) spoilers turned out to be true?


*Evil* says hi!


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> I still remember the flying Zetsu Bukkake.



how about zetsu and madara on a tank with a sharnigan in a case for sasuke?


----------



## calimike (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *Evil* says hi!



Seriously, he is here? tell him get @$$ here to say something cool! 

Naruto reveal new jutsu from his mom 

Interesting! There is change of staff at WSJ with new two young staff to editorial room. There is total of 24 men included Editor in Chief himself


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 1, 2011)

calimike said:


> Seriously, he is here? tell him get @$$ here to say something cool!
> 
> *Naruto reveal new jutsu from his mom *




 



troll harder.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> how about zetsu and madara on a tank with a sharnigan in a case for sasuke?



Thinking about it now gives me an Image of Zetsu and Madara ontop of Gedo Mazo causing Chaos.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Heretical Magic Elephant



This chapter sounds promising.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 1, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> No more Shikamaru, please. He got enough spotlight in this war, not to mention an ultimate praise from Madara himself.



Yeah, Shikamaru had spotlight, but if Shikaku don't have a plan, I think that Shikamaru will have one. It will be like "Shikamaru surpass his father".



Kαrin said:


> If we have even more of Shikamaru I'll bang my head throught a wall.
> 
> I hope Sasuke appears. I doubt he will, but I can always hope.


The last chapters had Team 7 focus, so maybe Sasuke will appear soon (4 chapters).


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> This chapter sounds promising.


It's poorly translated Gedo Mazo, I believe.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 1, 2011)

OP has spoilers, Naruto should be soon!


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> OP has spoilers, Naruto should be soon!



Different people provide spoilers though, I don't remember T providing Naruto spoilers, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 1, 2011)

> Different people provide spoilers though, I don't remember T providing Naruto spoilers, I could be wrong though.


Most of the providers pop up around the same time.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

a fake ohana posted somthing.still the real ohana is yet to come.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 1, 2011)

FML. Spoilers are always out when I wake up on Wednesdays. Great week not to be.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

that fake ohana insists i see.she is fake guys dont be tempted.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 1, 2011)

So it was a fake?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

> Wrong bird.
> 
> From the preface ー
> In the men's all I'm in the bath, (smile Sino distance and clove)
> ...



Google Trans.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 1, 2011)

Shit just got REAL.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 1, 2011)

Google:



> Wrong bird.
> 
> From the preface ー
> In the men's all I'm in the bath, (smile Sino distance and clove)
> ...



Chapter got yuri, evidently. 

Looks like an eh chapter. And if that's a hint of next week, we have a flashback chapter next time.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

ok she posted.we need trans/


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Google:
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter got yuri, evidently.



Call gabzilla


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> ok she posted.we need trans/
> __________________


you said it was fake Ohana, didn't you?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

what i get from the google translation is if naruto cant be stopped he will be killed.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> you said it was fake Ohana, didn't you?



she posted with the wrong ID at the begining.but its ok now.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 1, 2011)

It was the real Ohana


----------



## Gortef (Jun 1, 2011)

Bing translation for more giggles


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bird made a mistake.


The beginning color
Bath (distance of clove and Shino is laughable), I'm entered in all men's
*Women's getting girls.*



A magnetised do Naruto impossibility
Stop the lightning shadows.
Declarations do stop lightning shadow, it is impossible if you are killed.
Stick, and leads in between needing to Naruto in Thunder 影本
Stop the movie.


ビーと lightning shadow recollection.


Next week.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't care about a big black guys flashback...


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

i dont understand from the spoiler if there is a physical interaction between them.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I don't care about a big black guys flashback...



why it should be interesting.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

vered said:


> i dont understand from the spoiler if there is a physical interaction between them.



google translate says that raikage sticks it to naruto?


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> why it should be interesting.



if it's as lame and pointless as bee's, i honestly don't care.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> why it should be interesting.



Because I don't care for him as a character, I would much rather see the Oonoki vs Madara fight from the past or something like that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> why it should be interesting.



Didn't you know?

Uchiha fans hate black people


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Because I don't care for him as a character, I would much rather see the Oonoki vs Madara fight from the past or something like that.



by saying that you dont care about the big black guys flash black made you seem racist. you could have used other words but what ever. i like his character. we may see onoki vs madara in another flash back.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 1, 2011)

So the colour pages are wasted on some random bathscene? Kishi sure won't risk his track record of pointless colour pages.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 1, 2011)

Raikage tells Naruto he will kill him, if he can't stop him i think.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

if it is tsunade in the bath scene it is not wasted


----------



## Egotism (Jun 1, 2011)

Who's taking a bath?


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2011)

What bathscene?


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 1, 2011)

*just logged in to NF* did somebody say bath, tsunade, yuri, colour page? WINNING!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 1, 2011)

Raikage gets all overconfident he can kill Naruto  That can only mean he will get fodderized in the next chapter


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 1, 2011)

bathscene in the middle of the war?


----------



## Nandireya (Jun 1, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Raikage gets all overconfident he can kill Naruto  That can only mean he will get fodderized in the next chapter



Well...he does stand in the way of Naruto saving his one true love Sasuke...


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Raikage gets all overconfident he can kill Naruto  That can only mean he will get fodderized in the next chapter



I wanted for it to happen this chapter , I thought the next would be a Ei's flashback


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

Raikage is out of his mind. Killing jinchuriki doesn't stop Madara's plans because he already grabbed KinGin brothers.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

so nothing happens in this chapter?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Watch Raikage beat Naruto's glowy ass senseless and shut all the haters up.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> so nothing happens in this chapter?



its just her  short spoiler.last week she failed to mention the appereance of Nagato and itachi.im sure there is more to it.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't anyone translate the spoiler in the other thread ? It's gettin late ..


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> so nothing happens in this chapter?



I doubt it,Ohana left most of the chapter out. The talk between Raikage and Naruto is 4 pages long at most, 13 pages are left out.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 1, 2011)

all we need now are pics!!!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Watch Raikage beat Naruto's glowy ass senseless and shut all the haters up.



I think you are gonna end up disappointed


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

vered said:


> its just her  short spoiler.last week she failed to mention the appereance of Nagato and itachi.im sure there is more to it.



hope so because an entire chapter of naruto TNJing or escaping the raikage with flashbacks is not worth it.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

MS81 said:


> all we need now are pics!!!



Agree, it's much better than these microcospic spoiler


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I think you are gonna end up disappointed



We'll see.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> its just her short spoiler.last week she failed to mention the appereance of Nagato and itachi.im sure there is more to it.


there was nothing important in Nagato and itachi's convo.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> there was nothing important in Nagato and itachi's convo.



but it was not mentioned nonetheless.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> there was nothing important in Nagato and itachi's convo.



but they appeared.not to mention she failed to give the most of what happened in the chapter.
so the best thing is to wait for her long script or wait for the pics.


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I doubt it,Ohana left most of the chapter out. The talk between Raikage and Naruto is 4 pages long at most, 13 pages are left out.



Denial, this guy has it.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> We'll see.



Even if Naruto gets rape-stomped like you dream , after he beats Madara or EMS Sasuke it'll be a fact that he's stronger than Ei 

Not that he wasn't already at SM but okay


----------



## Egotism (Jun 1, 2011)

Flash back chapter. smh


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

so bee stops A and tsunade or stops A before tsunade interferes


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

lol Killer bee speedblitzed Raikage.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 1, 2011)

Wtf? Naruto not speedblizing A yet?

NEED. MORE. INFO.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

ok so we get some flashback scenes in this one and perhaps something out of naruto and raikage?


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol Killer bee speedblitzed Raikage.



Another blacksword fake-spoiler special.


----------



## Axis (Jun 1, 2011)

Raikage is sooo getting TnJ'ed.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Another blacksword fake-spoiler special.



Killer Bee stopped A and Tsunade's attacks as said in the spoilers , so it's not a fake ..


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

looks like bee has become one of narutos disciples


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2011)

The color pages are wasted on a bathing scene? 
A and B flashback? c'mon Kishi, get down to business already >_>


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

> *The color pages are probably in a bathing place, a hot spring or sth. Chouji and Shino stay a bit further from the gang.*
> Of course girls are in a separate place



so the most interesting part of this chapter is shounen yaoi?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> looks like bee has become one of narutos disciples



Killer Bee is Rikodou Naruto's Wing-Man 

It's a fact ..


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 1, 2011)

Chapter seems meh'ish


----------



## Maerala (Jun 1, 2011)

KISHI IS TROLLING!!!


----------



## Lovely (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds boring.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

> Of course girls are in a separate place
> *The chapter...*


it's as if ohana too knows how minimalistic the chapter is.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

So it seems like Tsunade tries to intervene between Raikage and Naruto, but Bee intervenes instead. Then Bee attempts to use TnJ on Raikage.

We'll see how it goes, I guess. Looking forward to some interesting backstory for the Kumo Bros.



SageRafa said:


> Even if Naruto gets rape-stomped like you dream , after he beats Madara or EMS Sasuke it'll be a fact that he's stronger than Ei
> 
> Not that he wasn't already at SM but okay



As if beating those fodders would make him stronger than Raikage.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like a chapter of borefest.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 1, 2011)

Bathscene better have Mei in it


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> As if beating those fodders would make him stronger than Raikage.




Then wait for him to beat Edo Nagato and Edo Itachi at the same time 

Btw I'm joking


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Bathscene better have Mei in it



Hit the Spot.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Sounds boring.



that's what happens when naruto enters the picture 

naruto "you won't stop me"
raikage "then i will kill you"
killerbee "let's have a flashback"


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 1, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Bathscene better have Mei in it


if it does then i will proudly fap.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 1, 2011)

chapter needs more Sauce


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Bathscene better have Mei in it



Mei , Tsunade and Anko


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Bathscene better have Mei in it



how about just sakura


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 1, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Bathscene better have Mei in it



99% certain it will be of the female members of the Rookie 9 + Ten Ten.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Tsunade, seems she was going to stop Riakage but Bee intervened first, Kishi trolling Tsunade out of a feat.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Mei , Tsunade and Anko



NGGGAAAAAAAGGHHHHH  Goddamit.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Poor Tsunade, seems she was going to stop Riakage but Bee intervened first, Kishi trolling Tsunade out of a feat.



she is even more useless than she was in the pain arc


----------



## Ra (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto I'd kill yo ass -Raikage


----------



## Saunion (Jun 1, 2011)

I knew a proper fight between Raikage and Naruto was too good to be true. It's kinda funny at this point the lengths Kishimoto would go to keep Naruto out of fights. And he's supposed to be a shonen main character.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Poor Tsunade, seems she was going to stop Riakage but Bee intervened first, Kishi trolling Tsunade out of a feat.



Good at least LB won't make sick threads.


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 1, 2011)

Raikage and Bee remembering their past.

Flashback of Death Times Bitches


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

maybe the 2 tails will be seen in the flashback.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> I knew a proper fight between Raikage and Naruto was too good to be true. It's kinda funny at this point the lengths Kishimoto would go to keep Naruto out of fights. And he's supposed to be a shonen main character.


Naruto won't get any fights until his final battle with Sasuke.


----------



## BlueBird (Jun 1, 2011)

This sounds like madness.. Raikage saying he will kill Naruto? He must be mental to threaten to kill another village's jinchuriki in from of Hokage and start a new conflict, while already being in a war...


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> 99% certain it will be of the female members of the Rookie 9 + Ten Ten.



i don't want 16 year olds. i am not a pedo  and there is enough hentai of them already online 

i want samui, mei, and the secretary


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto won't get any fights until his final battle with Sasuke.



i doubt that i think he will fight the jins


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 1, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Bathscene better have Mei in it



Yeah about that. From the second spoiler it sound like it's the guy and not the girls.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Yeah about that. From the second spoiler it sound like it's the guy and not the girls.



Shush.

Don't Jinx it.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 1, 2011)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Yeah about that. From the second spoiler it sound like it's the guy and not the girls.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEKywn7fhVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 1, 2011)

BlueBird said:


> This sounds like madness.. Raikage saying he will kill Naruto? He must be mental to threaten to kill another village's jinchuriki in from of Hokage and start a new conflict, while already being in a war...



naruto's bullheaded jesus complex is irritating on the nerves.

and Raikage is sorta a short-fused fella.

combine and result.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

> Men's bath
> Sino-red thermal screw Chouji Shikamaru Kiba Lee Naruto
> 
> Women's bath
> Sakura Ino Hinata Ten Ten



why are the guys are more than the girls? 


> Volume 56 cover and gold corners *Narutodarui*


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Watch Kishi troll everyone by actually pulling off a successful fanservice color spread with the Naruto girls.

...

Nah, not even if God was actually Kubo. The universe just couldn't handle that level of trolling.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

Women's Bath:
Sakura,Ino,Tenten,Hinata


KISHI!!!WHERE IS MEI!!!!


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> This sounds like madness.. Raikage saying he will kill Naruto? He must be mental to threaten to kill another village's jinchuriki in from of Hokage and start a new conflict, while already being in a war...


Raikage would stop Madara's plan by killing Naruto but he forgot about KinGIn cop-out. I don't blame him.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Mei , Tsunade and Anko



Too bad Tsunade is chilling with the Raikage and Anko's having her fun with Assnake


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2011)

eww Sakura had to be with the girls in the bath and ruin the whole scene for me


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2011)

> Sino-red thermal screw Chouji Shikamaru Kiba Lee Naruto


Shino is screwing Naruto, Kiba, Lee, Shikamaru AND Chouji? Damn.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Watch Kishi troll everyone by actually pulling off a successful fanservice color spread with the Naruto girls.



only kubo does that and he did that 


more sexy than any naruto cover


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> Too bad Tsunade is chilling with the Raikage and Anko's having her fun with Assnake



They could all be dead  , I just want a color-page with them on swim-suits 

And add Kushina and Mikoto too


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Shino is screwing Naruto, Kiba, Lee, Shikamaru AND Chouji? Damn.



he's a pimp. a gay pimp but a pimp nonetheless


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 1, 2011)

Saunion said:


> I knew a proper fight between Raikage and Naruto was too good to be true. It's kinda funny at this point the lengths Kishimoto would go to keep Naruto out of fights. And he's supposed to be a shonen main character.



Of course a fight to the death was out of the question. But this isn't over yet. Bee may be stopping his brother and attempting to talk with him, but I doubt Naruto will be allowed to continue without proving himself to A.


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Watch Kishi troll everyone by actually pulling off a successful fanservice color spread with the Naruto girls.
> 
> ...
> 
> Nah, not even if God was actually Kubo. The universe just couldn't handle that level of trolling.



Kishi and Kubo should combine.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> They could all be dead  , I just want a color-page with them on swim-suits
> 
> And add Kushina and Mikoto too :duurl



Duurl indeed.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> why are the guys are more than the girls?
> Women's bath
> Sakura Ino Hinata Ten Ten



Lol....am i going to say it?

Oh fuck yeah, i am going to say it

TOLD YOU SO


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Of course a fight to the death was out of the question. But this isn't over yet. Bee may be stopping his brother and attempting to talk with him, *but I doubt Naruto will be allowed to continue without proving himself to A.*



Yeah I don't see why so many people think Naruto will TnJ A, A himself said that he/the shinobi world respects strength, so more likely than not Naruto needs to at least match/overpower him to get his point across.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> he's a pimp. a gay pimp but a pimp nonetheless


What's "Thermal Screwing" though? 

Sounds kinky. As expected of Shino; it's always the quiet ones.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> Kishi and Kubo should combine.



It'd be Laurel and Hardy all over again.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> Of course a fight to the death was out of the question. But this isn't over yet. Bee may be stopping his brother and attempting to talk with him, but I doubt Naruto will be allowed to continue without proving himself to A.


Bee's doing excatly what he was told by Iruka, saving Naruto from getting killed. This is the perfect moment for Killerbee to prove himself to Naruto.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

there re like 8-9 men in the bath scene but only 4 for the women.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> What's "Thermal Screwing" though?
> 
> Sounds kinky. As expected of Shino; it's always the quiet ones.




IIRC Neji = Screw so perhaps something to do with him.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Duurl indeed.



But unfortenately that's too much for Kishi


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> What's "Thermal *Screwing*" though?
> 
> Sounds kinky. As expected of Shino; it's always the quiet ones.



screw means neji in japanese.


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2011)

emm so wait, that bath scene happened before (like it's a flashback or something) or just a random thing Kishi drew? Cause Naruto is there in the bath with the guys even though he's not with them atm


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 1, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Of course a fight to the death was out of the question. But this isn't over yet. Bee may be stopping his brother and attempting to talk with him, but I doubt Naruto will be allowed to continue without proving himself to A.



I hope you are right.But still, hell of a dissapointing chapter if all there is, is talk and flashbacks.I was expecting the fight to be now, darn it


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> IIRC Neji = Screw so perhaps something to do with him.





> screw means neji in japanese.


Shut up. It's not Neji


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

So Naruto looks like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the cover...


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Lol....am i going to say it?
> 
> Oh fuck yeah, i am going to say it
> 
> TOLD YOU SO



depends if i can fap to it


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 1, 2011)

posting fake spoilers


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Shut up. It's not Neji



no, his name is latterly translated to "screw"


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> So Naruto looks like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the cover...



To me it looks more like part I Naruto with SM


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah I don't see why so many people think Naruto will TnJ A, A himself said that he/the shinobi world respects strength, so more likely than not Naruto needs to at least match/overpower him to get his point across.



It just won't be in a fight to the death. That's what A intends this chapter and it's obvious that nothing good can come from Naruto and A fighting each other with killing intent. It would be the height of stupidity since it would severely weaken the alliance no matter the outcome.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> But unfortenately that's too much for Kishi



Woman's Bath:
Hinata,Sakura,Ino and Tenten

Men's Bath:
Shino,Lee,Neji,Kiba,Shikamaru and Chouji.

Kishi's Bath:
Sasuke


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

i like the shonen jump cover it looks like the old one


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Ueki Kousuke trolled my fandom.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> So Naruto looks like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the cover...



actually thats one of the better naruto covers ina  long time.part 1 style.
naruto has the look of a sennin based on jiraya own look.its based on some of the part 1 covers.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 1, 2011)

A is lucky Bee came between him and Naruto otherwise he would have bein stomped but you never know in the next chapter


----------



## Egotism (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol what the hell


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 1, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> A is lucky Bee came between him and Naruto otherwise he would have bein stomped but you never know in the next chapter



A is lucky while we are not.I want fighting, not talking and flashbacks


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> It just won't be in a fight to the death. That's what A intends this chapter and it's obvious that nothing good can come from Naruto and A fighting each other with killing intent. It would be the height of stupidity since it would severely weaken the alliance no matter the outcome.



Well of course it won't be a fight to the death, at least not from Narutos perspective, and you know the height of stupidity does describe Raikage quite well when he is mad.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

for the mods, i am going to make a comparison thread between kubo's cover and naruto's cover. can i do that after the chapter comes out in this forum or another forum? 

who do you think would win?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

wtf is that last spoiler ? Can someone translate it to proper english with manga terms ? 

"A sermon old husband now completed nine tails Raikage" What's this ? Now Ei has the Kyuubi ? or did the 3rd Raikage was another Kyuubi's Jin ?


----------



## Faustus (Jun 1, 2011)

Someone's spoiling spoiler thread again, hate it


----------



## Cobblepot (Jun 1, 2011)

> Raikage attacks for real and as Tsunade wants to interfere, Bee stops them.



ARE YOU SERIOUS?!

It's the second time that Tsunade is interrupted in action:





Wake up, Tsunade's fans! Do you realize that your favorite character is trolled by Kishi?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> for the mods, i am going to make a comparison thread between kubo's cover and naruto's cover. can i do that after the chapter comes out in this forum or another forum?
> 
> who do you think would win?



why bother you know kubo is gonna win bleach has better looking women.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone able to translate the translation?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Anyone able to translate the translation?



The only things I can get is that A ( or 3rd Raikage ) completed the nine tails


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Then wait for him to beat Edo Nagato and Edo Itachi at the same time
> 
> Btw I'm joking



You'd better be. 



Cobblepot said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!
> 
> It's the second time that Tsunade is interrupted in action:



Oh wow. I seriously never even noticed her back there until you just pointed her out. It even took me a few seconds to recognize what was behind Naruto.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> wtf is that last spoiler ? Can someone translate it to proper english with manga terms ?
> 
> "A sermon old husband now completed nine tails Raikage" What's this ? Now Ei has the Kyuubi ? or did the 3rd Raikage was another Kyuubi's Jin ?



if i am not mistaken i think that is the fake spoiler we got already the Chinese one


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Anyone able to translate the translation?



Well all I can get is something with Ao's Division.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

it seems the end of either bee and or raikage is coming.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> if i am not mistaken i think that is the fake spoiler we got already the Chinese one



If it was fake a Mod would already have deleted the post and banned the user , no ? 

But if that's true I'll laugh so damn hard 

Edit: got Ninja'd by a Mod they already deleted it


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2011)

Tsunade won't be allowed to fight unless her opponent is a regenerating one.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems the end of either bee and or raikage is coming.



probably bee this could be the start of him being captured.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Jun 1, 2011)

damn google translations in the spoiler thread


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto needs to stop pretending that any shred of human morality and slightest bit of common sense even apply anymore with him.

he can "FUCK YOU I'M JESUS" to everyone and anything now.

the era of kages and the governments is over.

behold your new Dictator of Peace Uzumaki Naruto.

(i guess this is how sasuke is gonna be accepted back into the fold.)


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> why bother you know kubo is gonna win bleach has better looking women.



just for the lulz if the score is the opposite


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 1, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems the end of either bee and or raikage is coming.


flashback= doom? you might be right


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> probably bee this could be the start of him being captured.



Bingo.



butcher50 said:


> Naruto needs to stop pretending that any shred of human morality and slightest bit of common sense even apply anymore with him.
> 
> he can "FUCK YOU I'M JESUS" to everyone and anything now.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the realization we all had about a hundred chapters ago when he did the same thing with Pain.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> View Post
> probably bee this could be the start of him being captured.


I hope so. It's probably his last flashback.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Where are my spoiler pics ?


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Bingo.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the realization we all had about a hundred chapters ago when he did the same thing with Pain.



naruto's answering argument to anyone and anything these days.

"FUCK YOU, I'M JESUS"

and people are wondering why Raikage lost his temper with him


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

maybe the flashback is of bee trying to save the 2 tails and A stopped him. and he wants to stop naruto now from protecting his friends.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting spoilers looks like we are going to get Naruto Vs Raikage but the Raikage seems to be making cheques his body can't cash I wonder how long he is going to last against Naruto


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

i guess madara will soon confront Bee and capture him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> naruto's answering argument to anyone and anything these days.
> 
> "FUCK YOU, I'M JESUS"
> 
> and people are wondering why Raikage lost his temper with him



Liger Bomb him, Raikage.

Do it.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> probably bee this could be the start of him being captured.



That means we will probably see Emoruto again soon

Lovely.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> naruto's answering argument to anyone and anything these days.
> 
> "FUCK YOU, I'M JESUS"
> 
> and people are wondering why Raikage lost his temper with him



All the teenagers are like that nowaday ..

Some say " FUCK YOU , I'M JESUS " while others say " FUCK YOU , I'M MORE SPECIAL THAN YOU " it's been like this since the beggining


----------



## Unknown (Jun 1, 2011)

What's this smell?

It smells like the flashback where Bee meet Minato and saw the Rasengan the first time...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> naruto's answering argument to anyone and anything these days.
> 
> "FUCK YOU, I'M JESUS"
> 
> and people are wondering why Raikage lost his temper with him



what better argument then saying he is jesus because he will probably save the world. but everyone seems to preach in this manga. naruto with his stuff and sasuke with his my pain is greater then you. pain with his thing as well.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> Naruto needs to stop pretending that any shred of human morality and slightest bit of common sense even apply anymore with him.
> 
> he can "FUCK YOU I'M JESUS" to everyone and anything now.
> 
> ...



it would be funny if sasuke changes his goal to take down naruto's dictatorship


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Unknown said:


> What's this smell?
> 
> It smells like the flashback where Bee meet Minato and saw the Rasengan the first time...



Now that would actually be awesome.

Then again, I'm interested in a little more backstory for Bee and/or Raikage either way.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Unknown said:


> What's this smell?
> 
> It smells like the flashback where Bee meet Minato and saw the Rasengan the first time...



This this and this 

3rd Raikage will send A and Bee to a important special mission and they'll face Namikaze Minato , make it happen Kishi


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jun 1, 2011)

*Bullshit!!! The Raikage should try to kill Naruto. Damn, I would love to see A v. Naruto. *sigh**


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> All the teenagers are like that nowaday ..
> 
> Some say " FUCK YOU , I'M JESUS " while others say " FUCK YOU , I'M MORE SPECIAL THAN YOU " it's been like this since the beggining



at least kishi wanted us to know that sasuke is a jerk and he evoked that response. 

with naruto, kishi wants us to think that naruto's arguments of "FUCK YOU , I'M JESUS" is logical


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 1, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> *Bullshit!!! The Raikage should try to kill Naruto. Damn, I would love to see A v. Naruto. *sigh**



There is still a chance that we still get a Naruto vs A. Bee will likely be pushed aside by Raikage.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 1, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> naruto's answering argument to anyone and anything these days.
> 
> "FUCK YOU, I'M JESUS"
> 
> and people are wondering why Raikage lost his temper with him



Yeah because Raikage himself isn't a douchebag at all.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> it would be funny if sasuke changes his goal to take down naruto's dictatorship



not like sauske he seems to be a person who would rather see the world burn that save it from anyone. that is why i could see him let the juubi take over him to destroy everything.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 1, 2011)

No Itachi this week, huh?

I'll see you all in the coming weeks.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto can't past Raikage without Killerbee's help. It's a given.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> No Itachi this week, huh?
> 
> I see you all in the coming weeks.


who needs another useless Itachi and Nagato interaction? It's getting boring.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto can't past Raikage without Killerbee's help. It's a given.



i doubt that it seem like they were about to fight when bee stepped in to keep them from fighting.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> not like sauske he seems to be a person who would rather see the world burn that save it from anyone. that is why i could see him let the juubi take over him to destroy everything.



that is if he even uses juubi.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder if Raikage hit Naruto.

That might at least be a durability feat.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> at least kishi wanted us to know that sasuke is a jerk and he evoked that response.
> 
> with naruto, kishi wants us to think that naruto's arguments of "FUCK YOU , I'M JESUS" is logical



What about " FUCK YOU , MY PAIN IS GREATER THAN YOURS" from Nagato or "FUCK YOU , I LIE I CHEAT I STEAL " from Itachi ( Eddie Guerrero style  )
, everybody as their ways of thinking ..

I'm not saying I agree with it , or think that's a better way of life , simply each one has a unique view


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> who needs another useless Itachi and Nagato interaction? It's getting boring.



the good part of the last two chapters were itachi and nagato. 

they don't say anything useful but their scenes are still better than naruto and raikage.


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> No Itachi this week, huh?
> 
> I'll see you all in the coming weeks.



It's sad, but doesn't this chapter feel like a complete waste? It's probably pretty awesome too.

At a minimum, I hope we at least learn the Sandaime Raikage's name.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

i think next week they will get attacked by zombies


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What about " FUCK YOU , MY PAIN IS GREATER THAN YOURS" from Nagato or "FUCK YOU , I LIE I CHEAT I STEAL " from Itachi ( Eddie Guerrero style  )
> , everybody as their ways of thinking ..



come on man. that was epic............ and funny



> I'm not saying I agree with it , or think that's a better way of life , simply each one has a unique view



no, it's not that what i meant. i mean the annoyance of naruto winning every argument by basically saying "i am jesus". something that makes character that don't respond to naruto such as raikage and karui a  delight to read.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> No Itachi this week, huh?
> 
> I'll see you all in the coming weeks.



they maybe in it last week i think ohana did not even mention them in her spoiler.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> who needs another useless Itachi and Nagato interaction? It's getting boring.



You don't...

...I do.

I never mentioned, Nagato. I'm perfectly content with Itachi mumbling incoherently to himself.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's sad, but doesn't this chapter feel like a complete waste? It's probably pretty awesome too.
> 
> *At a minimum, I hope we at least learn the Sandaime Raikage's name*.



and naked 16 year old girls........ don't forget that 



*Spoiler*: __ 



i never thought kishi would seek this low for ratings


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> the good part of the last two chapters were itachi and nagato.
> 
> they don't say anything useful but their scenes are still better than naruto and raikage.


says who? you? 

fanboy lol


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's sad, but doesn't this chapter feel like a complete waste? It's probably pretty awesome too.
> 
> At a minimum, I hope we at least learn the Sandaime Raikage's name.



King       Kong


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> and naked 16 year old girls........ don't forget that
> 
> 
> i never thought kishi would seek this low for ratings :



C.R.E.A.M.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> says who? you?
> 
> fanboy lol



and naruto + raikage scene is so useful when me and you know that raikge will follow naruto and let him pass making their interaction the same as filler useless


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> King       Kong



nah, too obvious


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> no, it's not that what i meant. i mean the annoyance of naruto winning every argument by basically saying "i am jesus". something that makes character that don't respond to naruto such as raikage and karui a  delight to read.


I see nothing like that in the translation.

Waiting for the rest of the script before deciding how good the chapter is.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> C.R.E.A.M.



i don't get the reference


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> King       Kong



Nah. There was already a King Kong knockoff on the island turtle (named "King").

Sandaime Raikage has to follow the "alphabet soup" trend for Kumogakure-nins. Maybe "X"/"Ekushu." You know, like "Malcom X."


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> I see nothing like that in the translation.
> 
> Waiting for the rest of the script before deciding how good the chapter is.



oh, it will come in further chapters


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> what better argument then saying he is jesus because he will probably save the world. but everyone seems to preach in this manga. naruto with his stuff and sasuke with his my pain is greater then you. pain with his thing as well.



thing is sasuke and madara (currently), nagato, itachi (formerly) are supposed to be the super-villains of the story, the ways of villains are not supposed to be logical/rational/acceptable per rule.

naruto is a unique case.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> come on man. that was epic............ and funny



I know I'm not bashing , I liked them, just showing that each one has his own view of life 

Like Kakuzu's " FUCK YOU , I WANT MONEY " or Deidara's "FUCK YOU , MY ART IS A BLAST " .. Kishimoto in that point did well with everyone's goal reflecting on their personality ..




> no, it's not that what i meant. i mean the annoyance of naruto winning every argument by basically saying "i am jesus". something that makes character that don't respond to naruto such as raikage and karui a  delight to read.



I agree with you a bit , if his fights were like versus Gaara , where they beat the shit out of each other and then at the end thanks to his guts and Will of Fire he could redeem them , yes that was epic 

For example I'm a Naruto fan but I didn't liked that Pain ending , but I know that what the character is supposed to do .. How would he break the chain of hatred if he caused more death and hatred ?

Personally I wouldn't give a darn and beat the shit out of Nagato in KSM .. But at the same time I give him "credit" for not taking the easiest route ..


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> oh, it will come in further chapters



So you're complaining about something concerning this chapter that hasn't actually happened? Sounds good.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Nah. There was already a King Kong knockoff on the island turtle (named "King").
> 
> Sandaime Raikage has to follow the "alphabet soup" trend for Kumogakure-nins. Maybe "X"/"*Ekushu."* You know, like "Malcom X."



Sick Engirsh. Also King was just A on one of his bad days


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> I never mentioned, Nagato. I'm perfectly content with Itachi mumbling incoherently to himself.


yeah, it's interesting to watch how Itachi getiing stupid with every chapter

Their last dialogue was totally awesome

*
Nagato: Why the "user" don't use your genjutsu?

Itachi(trying to look cool): It's because Madara want us to act like that.

Nagato: No, you're dumbass. It's not Madara who uses this jutsu.

Itachi: Yes, you're right.*


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> thing is sasuke and madara (currently), nagato, itachi (formerly) are supposed to be the super-villains of the story, the ways of villains are not supposed to be logical/rational/acceptable per rule.
> 
> naruto is a unique case.


i guess when your destined to save the world you get a messiah complex.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto can't past Raikage without Killerbee's help. It's a given.


Naruto will stomp A it's like Naruto told him he can't stop him best thing A can do is get out of the way


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Sick Engirsh. Also King was just A on one of his bad days



Too small to be A. 

So what have we agreed on for Sandaime Raikage's name? "Killer X" or "Killer Z"? Which sounds more badass? 


EDIT: Also, that wasn't Engrish.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> So you're complaining about something concerning this chapter that hasn't actually happened? Sounds good.



i was replying to the guy who said that naruto says "FU im jesus" in his encounter with pain.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Too small to be A.
> 
> So what have we agreed on for Sandaime Raikage's name? "Killer X" or "Killer Z"? Which sounds more badass?



Donkey Kong, ok ok I'll stop, and lets go Z, so if you made a team of him a j(jay) it would be jay Z


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Too small to be A.
> 
> So what have we agreed on for Sandaime Raikage's name? "Killer X" or "Killer Z"? Which sounds more badass?



Killer Z is more badass


----------



## Unknown (Jun 1, 2011)

It would be great If we had a flashback with A, B, their dad, Darui, Minato, Kushina, Kakashi..., one that if It's small, It has a lot of plot and great feats from Minato.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Donkey Kong, ok ok I'll stop, and lets go Z, so if you made a team of him a j(jay) it would be jay Z



There was already a "J"/"Jay"/"Jei." Sasuke killed him and his lizard summon, remember? He was the one who pursued Taka after they captured Bee's tentacle.

In fact, that's pretty funny. Bee's little stunt to get out of the village for some free time ended up costing one of his comrades their life. Good job, Bee.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I know I'm not bashing , I liked them, just showing that each one has his own view of life
> 
> Like Kakuzu's " FUCK YOU , I WANT MONEY " or Deidara's "FUCK YOU , MY ART IS A BLAST " .. Kishimoto in that point did well with everyone's goal reflecting on their personality ..


+reps
you should  make a thread in the library about character's "fuck you"s


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Too small to be A.
> 
> So what have we agreed on for Sandaime Raikage's name? "Killer X" or "Killer Z"? Which sounds more badass?



I'd lol if it's G.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> i don't get the reference



Cash Rules Everything Around Me.  See Wu-Tang Clan.

Also, seriously Kishimoto?  Hot springs cover?  Leave the fanservice to Mashima and Kubo.  Unless it involves Mei.  Then damn you, draw that.  Right now.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> There was already a "J"/"Jay"/"Jei." Sasuke killed him and his lizard summon, remember? He was the one who pursued Taka after the captured Bee's tentacle.
> 
> In fact, that's pretty funny. Bee's little stunt to get out of the village for some free time ended up costing one of his comrades their life. Good job, Bee.



Yeah I know we had a J, that's why I said they should make a team  And lol yeah bee got that guy into a gangbang with Juugo Sui and Sasuke, do not want. Bee is just as evil as Tobirama who made ET.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Cash Rules Everything Around Me.  See Wu-Tan Clan.
> 
> Also, seriously Kishimoto?  Hot springs cover?  Leave the fanservice to Mashima and Kubo.  Unless it involves Mei. * Then damn you, draw that.  Right now*.



it involves 5 boys, and underaged girls


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2011)

Unknown said:


> What's this smell?
> 
> It smells like the flashback where Bee meet Minato and saw the Rasengan the first time...


omg I never thought about that but I so DO WANT


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> i don't get the reference



That does not surprise me...


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> I'd lol if it's G.



Killer G/Ji. 

And his elite squad:

The *G-G-G-G-G-G-G UNIT*.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> +reps
> you should  make a thread in the library about character's "fuck you"s



Thanks , and I'll problably make it  

I just have to find something for it to not be moved


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> it involves 5 boys, and underaged girls



Not that bullshit, I meant a hypothetical cheesecake type cover featuring Mei in a bath house.  That's not bullshit.  In fact, that would be the greatest thing Kishimoto has done in the last ten years.


----------



## Face (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> says who? you?
> 
> fanboy lol



The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Not that bullshit, I meant a hypothetical cheesecake type cover featuring Mei in a bath house.  That's not bullshit.  In fact, that would be the greatest thing Kishimoto has done in the last ten years.



if only he does


----------



## FearTear (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Killer G/Ji.
> 
> And his elite squad:
> 
> The *G-G-G-G-G-G-G UNIT*.



And now Kumo has Samehada, a weapon-monster who can only says "Gi-gi-gi-gi-gi!", it makes sense


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 1, 2011)

Fanservice cover?


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Killer G/Ji.
> 
> And his elite squad:
> 
> The *G-G-G-G-G-G-G UNIT*.



killer G. 
G for gangster.

G for G spot.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

i doubt the cover was even meant as fan service by kishi cause who would consider any of the women attractive


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> i was replying to the guy who said that naruto says "FU im jesus" in his encounter with pain.


If that's the case, my bad. I assumed from your reply to butcher and the previous post I quoted that you were talking about this chapter.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

FearTear said:


> And now Kumo has Samehada, a weapon-monster who can only says "Gi-gi-gi-gi-gi!", it makes sense



I'm pretty sure that's "gi" like a karate uniform, not "G"/"jee."



Majin Lu said:


> Fanservice cover?



I wonder if it'll be anything like the pinup in the magazine Naruto purchased in that last omake in the anime. 



Addy said:


> killer G.
> G for gangster.
> 
> G for G spot.



G for "GET OFF THE BATTLEFIELD, THE RAIKAGE'S HERE! "


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 1, 2011)

raikage should'nt of done it .


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like the spoiler is a fake, but interesting if proven correct. Madara thinks it is time to receive the very last eye?

The nine tomoe Rinnegan/Sharingan.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> If that's the case, my bad. I assumed from your reply to butcher and the previous post I quoted that you were talking about this chapter.



lol, no probs. although, i admit that i meant it in a hypothetical case as in "if naruto does say "fu, i am jesus"....." situation. not the actual spoiler


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 1, 2011)

the very last eye?

the other Rinnegan??


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 1, 2011)

Now that he's finally done a "fanservice" cover (to cover up his lust for cock), I think it's safe to say that the manga is really really close to its climax and eventual end.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

that last post is a trans of a fake spoiler.


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

vered said:


> that last post is a trans of a fake spoiler.



I hate awesome fakes when - what looks to be - a boring chapter awaits us.


----------



## BlueBird (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Raikage would stop Madara's plan by killing Naruto but he forgot about KinGIn cop-out. I don't blame him.



Yeah, and the rest of Konoha and Tsunade will gladly accept that????


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Raikage would stop Madara's plan by killing Naruto but he forgot about KinGIn cop-out. I don't blame him.



and allow the Kyuubi to come back without a host? nope.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 1, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> and Allow the Kyuubi to come back without a host? nope.



IIRC, Kyuubi dies if Naruto does.


----------



## sewolaris (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm confused and not happy with just bath-service.

not sure if I wanna see bee-A flashback either


----------



## calimike (Jun 1, 2011)

vered said:


> that last post is a trans of a fake spoiler.





Klue said:


> I hate awesome fakes when - what looks to be - a boring chapter awaits us.



*Bot Fail!* wow, that was slow night.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Raikage would stop Madara's plan by killing Naruto but he forgot about KinGIn cop-out. I don't blame him.



Shame he lacks the ability it's like sending in Naruto to kill Itachi in Part 1 it's complete and utter folly


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> IIRC, Kyuubi dies if Naruto does.



According to Kushina it does only for a short time before it comes back.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> IIRC, Kyuubi dies if Naruto does.



Wrong.

Link removed

I'll die with the Kyuubi inside, and that'll prevent it from coming back....... for a while.

all of the bijuu's have this feature.



*Spoiler*: __ 



also, does nobody read the manga in this forum?


----------



## Saiko (Jun 1, 2011)

Kishi is dragging it out so that its painful.

Killer Bee Flashback ? I smell grilled Octopus


----------



## FearTear (Jun 1, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Kishi is dragging it out so that its painful.
> 
> Killer Bee Flashback ? I smell grilled Octopus



Yayyy the "he just... died" fodder strikes back


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 1, 2011)

Raikage killing Naruto?

lol


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 1, 2011)

Isn't that last trans part of the fake spoiler we got earlier....?


----------



## auem (Jun 1, 2011)

mods are slow here...even i was surprised to see the last 'spoiler'..
anyway raikage-killerbee past should be a epic fail..


----------



## DiScO (Jun 1, 2011)

Flashback ? really  
and the boys who are in the bathhouse are  meh .I wanted to see Itachi  in the bathouse


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's flash back like a friend.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 1, 2011)

auem said:


> anyway raikage-killerbee past should be a epic fail..



At least it's not from Motoi's POV


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Jun 1, 2011)

Urgh flashback


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

DiScO said:


> Flashback ? really
> and the boys who are in the bathhouse are  meh .I wanted to see Itachi  in the bathouse



boys and girls. not men and women


----------



## Garfield (Jun 1, 2011)

I really wanted to see Shikaku's strategy in this episode  Hope it's the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

So creepy otakus will get their fix on nao?

That and yaoi fangirls? 

Bad day for America, folks.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 1, 2011)

lol @ last spoiler. Gave me a good laugh


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh so there is a third eye needed for this (like the mask didn't give that away), now to see if that's the Byakugan or not(...like there's any other Dojutsu.)


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't get what Bee and Raikage's past have to do with this.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 1, 2011)

The current spoiler sounds so boring. Hopefully the final release will be better.
I want to see some action with the Raikage and Tsunade instead of boring flashbacks or talking :/


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Oh so there is a third eye needed for this (like the mask didn't give that away), now to see if that's the Byakugan or not(...like there's any other Dojutsu.)



No actually that's from a fake spoiler.


----------



## DiScO (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> boys and girls. not men and women



well ,it would okay if those girls and boy looked good imo (because I?m in the same age ) but they don`t ,No one of  them looks really good


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 1, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> No actually that's from a fake spoiler.



To bad I liked that bit.

Bee and his bro are going to be the only thing that's interesting it seems.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Oh so there is a third eye needed for this (like the mask didn't give that away), now to see if that's the Byakugan or not(...like there's any other Dojutsu.)



Nope.  Byakugan again will not be useful and that's not what they meant by "eye" anyway.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> Nope.  Byakugan again will not be useful and that's not what they meant by "eye" anyway.



You're three min too late, bro.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> You're three min too late, bro.



Curses. 

I blame Uchihas.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 1, 2011)

ib4 Samehada eats A's shroud


----------



## Hitt (Jun 1, 2011)

Ohana's absolute lack of enthusiasm tells me this chapter isn't going to be all that exciting.  Not unless naked rookies are your things I guess, and it's not like all that won't be censored anyway.


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 1, 2011)

Bees tnj? Really?


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 1, 2011)

Couldn't the last eye be the Sharrinnegan, as opposed to Shar/Rinnegan?

Also...Raikage's a big talker for a cripple. No raiton arm to justify it?


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Ohana's absolute lack of enthusiasm tells me this chapter isn't going to be all that exciting.  *Not unless naked rookies are your things I guess, and it's not like all that won't be censored anyway*.



Welcome to 60% of the Nardo fanbase. 

This chapter will be boring.  Signs of 10/10 just show sycophancy since people seem privy to give Kishi a pass...continuously.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 1, 2011)

*If we going to see Ei and Bee past now, guess one of them going to die soon *


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> Couldn't the last eye be the Sharrinnegan, as opposed to Shar/Rinnegan?
> 
> Also...Raikage's a big talker for a cripple. No raiton arm to justify it?



big talker? i would say the same to the guy who keeled in front of me not long ago


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 1, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *If we going to see Ei and Bee past now, guess one of them going to die soon *



I wouldn't go saying that. I doubt that the flashback is long. Because Ohana made it too short.

Flashbacks don't always mean a sign of their deaths.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

if their past has "hookers, booty, and horn cutting, then i am all for it "


----------



## muishot (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> big talker? i would say the same to the guy who keeled in front of me not long ago



He kneel before the Raikage out of respect and to ask for a favor.  At that time he was strong enough to defeat the Raikage.  Now, it should be even more clear that the Raikage is thoroughly outclass by Naruto.  Should Naruto becomes serious in this fight, he can take on Bee, Tsunade, and Raikage all at once and gives them a beating of their life.


----------



## Face (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn, I was expecting to see a fight between Naruto and the Raikage. Then Bee goes and ruins the whole damn thing with a flashback. What a party pooper.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Face said:


> Damn, I was expecting to see a fight between Naruto and the Raikage. Then Bee goes and ruins the whole damn thing with a flashback. What a party pooper.



Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol People actually expected a real fight.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 1, 2011)

*



			I wouldn't go saying that. I doubt that the flashback is long. Because Ohana made it too short.

Flashbacks don't always mean a sign of their deaths.
		
Click to expand...


If this flashback will complete their back story then it's sign of one their deaths*


----------



## Face (Jun 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment.



.........  

edit: BTW Nice teeth.


----------



## rac585 (Jun 1, 2011)

muishot said:


> He kneel before the Raikage out of respect and to ask for a favor.  At that time he was strong enough to defeat the Raikage.  Now, it should be even more clear that the Raikage is thoroughly outclass by Naruto.  Should Naruto becomes serious in this fight, he can take on Bee, Tsunade, and Raikage all at once and gives them a beating of their life.



Dude you are nuts, KB is training Naruto and is still a way better tailed host.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Lol People actually expected a real fight.



Optimism, albeit blind, is still an apparent face here.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 1, 2011)

When should we expect more spoilers?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 1, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> If this flashback will complete their back story then it's sign of one their deaths*



No I don't think it will complete their back story.

Killer Bee will not die and Madara already has substitutes to awaken Juubi without Killer Bee and Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely said:


> When should we expect more spoilers?



Who knows. 

Ohana post at random times. Hopefully, the Chinese Scan will appear soon, like the past few weeks.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 1, 2011)

Flashbacks have never meant death for anyone but villains. Iruka had ones in Part 1 and he is still alive.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 1, 2011)

Raikage probably will decapitate Naruto then people will be butt hurt and create "the chapter that ruined naruto"


----------



## muishot (Jun 1, 2011)

Rac said:


> Dude you are nuts, KB is training Naruto and is still a way better tailed host.



A better host does not equate to being stronger.  Killer Bee only has better control over his bijuu.  Naruto possesses way more power.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 1, 2011)

v2 Lariat > Rikudou mode


----------



## Hitt (Jun 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Raikage probably will decapitate Naruto then people will be butt hurt and create "the chapter that ruined naruto"



Well, I'll have to admit, having the _main character beheaded_ would certainly put a damper on a story built around said character.


----------



## muishot (Jun 1, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Lariat > Rikudou mode



Be careful there.  Don't ever insult everything that is Rikodou related.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 1, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Flashbacks have never meant death for anyone but villains. Iruka had ones in Part 1 and he is still alive.


Great example... 

There are lots of flashbacks which didn't lead to the death of somebody. But there is almost no death without a flashback foreshadowing it... So it can be seen as an indicator! Good guys also have flashbacks before they die, like Jiraiya.


----------



## Katkind (Jun 1, 2011)

Waiting for pictures from the bathing place


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 1, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Great example...
> 
> There are lots of flashbacks which didn't lead to the death of somebody. But there is almost no death without a flashback foreshadowing it... So it can be seen as an indicator! Good guys also have flashbacks before they die, like Jiraiya.



True but J-man's last one(s) was directly related to his fight. So that is different.


----------



## N120 (Jun 1, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Flashbacks have never meant death for anyone but villains. Iruka had ones in Part 1 and he is still alive.



yeah, sakura has them all the time and she's still breathin.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

N120 said:


> yeah, sakura has them all the time and she's still breathin.



Instead she's guilting...thus ruining her character even further. 

Death might be better at this point in time.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

N120 said:


> yeah, sakura has them all the time and she's still breathin.



noooooooooo flashbacks are supposed to make you sad. i just laugh at sakura.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2011)

Katkind said:


> Waiting for pictures pictures of hinata's boobs



fixed and i agree


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 1, 2011)

Also Karin had that one about Sasuke saving her and guess what she is also still alive


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> This "spoiler" sure sounds exciting. I wonder what else is in store.
> 
> The actual chapter seems to be featuring another flashback, which obviously means there will be no fight as many anticipated (myself included). Well, this isn't the first time Kishimoto has built up to something so epic, then wasted the oppurtunity. You just enjoy what's there, at a certain point.



That last post should be ignored, it's fake.


----------



## ashher (Jun 1, 2011)

Good that naruto vs a is gonna happen though i can't expect it to be a full-fledged battle.

"the last eye"....byakugan?!?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

> I'll
> make this world
> clear dattebayo!!



He has fallen into even deeper insanity it seems.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

so we are getting the raikage vs naruto even for a bit.i guess tsunade wnts to help raikage but Bee stops her.
well it seems to me raikage will be defeated here.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2011)

takL translation shows that Naruto and the Raikage are indeed fighting, and Bee stops Tsunade not the fight.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

so maybe theres potential for this chapter after all.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 1, 2011)

raikage about to get owned.. naruto isnt trying


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 1, 2011)

adee said:


> I really wanted to see Shikaku's strategy in this episode  Hope it's the one I'm thinking of.



 very practical solution.



Grαhf said:


> takL translation shows that Naruto and the Raikage are indeed fighting, and Bee stops Tsunade not the fight.



 that's what I wanted to hear!


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2011)

vered said:


> so maybe theres potential for this chapter after all.



Yeah it looks like it.


----------



## ashher (Jun 1, 2011)

Is the 'last eye' spoiler fake??


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

ashher said:


> Is the 'last eye' spoiler fake??



yes its fake.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 1, 2011)

This chapter was set to be epic; the prospect of Naruto vs. Raikage was interesting, but this chapter was doom for failure once the minute the spoiler stated flashback.

Hopefully it is a short one.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 1, 2011)

Bee is going to stop Tsunade when she tries to interfere? -.-
Cannot believe it! 
What are you doing Kishi...?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2011)

Bee said that the best way to train was in an actual fight or somenthing like that, so what better opportunity that against his brother.


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

Raikage vs Naruto, eh? I want to see Raikage use version 2 of his Thunder Armor.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 1, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> This chapter was set to be epic; the prospect of Naruto vs. Raikage was interesting, but this chapter was doom for failure once the minute the spoiler stated flashback.
> 
> Hopefully it is a short one.



I expected an interesting and powerful chapter, too. But i seems to be boring and disappointing.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 1, 2011)

nice sig >________>


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Raikage vs Naruto, eh? I want to see Raikage use version 2 of his Thunder Armor.



Yeah I want the Raikage to go all out against Naruto.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

i wonder if Raikage will even manage to hit naruto once.soon i hope we'll get some pics.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder how long this will take. Naruto will finally proof himself no doubt. And not be the pussy with his face in the snow during the first encounter. This is the standard resolve fight where the young hero shows his elders that he is not lame anymore.


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> I expected an interesting and powerful chapter, too. But i seems to be boring and disappointing.



I know, right? No Nagato or Itachi. What the fudge was Kishi thinking?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 1, 2011)

> naruto tries to force his way through. Raikage stops him. raikage declares that he'll kill naruto if he can't stop him. raikage strikes at naruto intensely. when tunade is to butt in, bee stops her.
> 
> flashback of bee and raikage.



Good work Takl!

Naruto vs A is going to happen after all. 

Bee is the one who is stopping Tsunade from interrupting.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> I know, right? No Nagato or Itachi. What the fudge was Kishi thinking?



I am still waiting for my Shinra Tensei used to solo an entire army


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> I know, right? No Nagato or Itachi. What the fudge was Kishi thinking?



After so many mediocre chapters the last one was really good and promising, but the following one seems to be a FAILURE. 
Kishimoto is ruining his manga more and more.


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I am still waiting for my Shinra Tensei used to solo an entire army



Teh! Kishi will probably save that for Madara. 



xXHancockXx said:


> After so many mediocre chapters the last one was really good and promising, but the following one seems to be a FAILURE.
> Kishimoto is ruining his manga more and more.



Disagreed. Naruto is awesome, but best read in bunches, not week by week.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Good work Takl!
> 
> Naruto vs A is going to happen after all.
> 
> Bee is the one who is stopping Tsunade from interrupting.



Still don't know what this is going to prove outside of a short and inconclusive fight.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Good work Takl!
> 
> Naruto vs A is going to happen after all.
> 
> Bee is the one who is stopping Tsunade from interrupting.



Bee is such a party-pooper!


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> Bee is such a party-pooper!



It's not as if Tsunade could do anything about it.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Teh! Kishi will probably save that for Madara.



I hope he doesn't, Nagato is the chosen one for that job


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's not as if Tsunade could do anything about it.



Who knows? I thought we would get to see some of her techniques this week, but it does not seem so...


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 1, 2011)

So Naruto vs A already in this chapter. Good, so this chapter won't be so slow afterall. I guess it's time for Naruto to use his Fist no Jutsu to beat the Raikage into becoming a firm believer of the path of Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> Who knows? I thought we would get to see some of her techniques this week, but it does not seem so...



I knew we wouldn't see anything from her. Knowing Kishi, he is probably saving her for an inevitable scrimmage against Dan.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> So Naruto vs A already in this chapter. Good, so this chapter won't be so slow afterall. I guess it's time for Naruto to use his Fist no Jutsu to beat the Raikage into becoming a firm believer of the path of Naruto.



I'd rather take the Path of Suicide than the Path of Nardo.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

talks translation is different it says bee stops tsunade not A. so naruto and A do fight?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 1, 2011)

The FUCK yo????

You telling me I wont be getting speed feats. peeps?
I need a smoke:sanji


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> talks translation is different it says bee stops tsunade not A. so naruto and A do fight?



The first translation obviously wasn't a good translator and and Takl is better at translation.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 1, 2011)

I bet Madara is gonna release the bandage on his head!

First quoted by,"Jaknblak"


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> The first translation obviously wasn't a good translator and and Takl is better at translation.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 1, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> The FUCK yo????
> 
> You telling me I wont be getting speed feats. peeps?
> I need a smoke:sanji



At least there's gonna be a fight  The first translations implied the opposite.We may still witness speed feats


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Raikage wasn't impressed with Naruto's personal faceplanting abilities, thus he wants to show him how it's done.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm hoping this chapter proves Raikage > RM Naruto.  
That would be so cool.


----------



## N120 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> I'd rather take the Path of Suicide than the Path of Nardo.



No point, that damned nardo will only save you from yourself and you'd be looking upto him like 'my hero' 

what im trying to say is that theres just no escaping him, just accept nardo and save yourself the trouble. I have.


----------



## takL (Jun 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Good work Takl!
> 
> Naruto vs A is going to happen after all.
> 
> Bee is the one who is stopping Tsunade from interrupting.



the way ohana put it  sounded like so but im still not 100% sure if she meant bee stopped just tunade or the whole scene.  


BTW why bathing on the chapter cover?


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

takL said:


> the way ohana put it  sounded like so but im still not 100% sure if she meant bee stopped just tunade or the whole scene.
> 
> 
> *BTW why bathing on the chapter cover?*



It's Japan.  Why else?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 1, 2011)

Im so looking forward to Naruto running circles around A


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but what's stopping A from dying from 1 SM punch, let alone RM?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 1, 2011)

takL said:


> the way ohana put it  sounded like so but im still not 100% sure if she meant bee stopped just tunade or the whole scene.
> 
> 
> BTW why bathing on the chapter cover?



If it sounded like it as Ohana said. 

Lets hope it is and wait for the scans to come out.


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2011)

So, there's going to be a bit of Naruto vs A in the chapter after all. Thank God


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 1, 2011)

takL said:


> BTW why bathing on the chapter cover?


Because it would be redundant to see it in the actual chapter


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 1, 2011)

takL said:


> the way ohana put it  sounded like so but im still not 100% sure if she meant bee stopped just tunade or the whole scene.
> 
> 
> BTW why bathing on the chapter cover?



I hope the party-pooper will stop the whole scene. Otherwise it would be unfair. On the other hand Kishi is a sexism. So it would be typical of him.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

takL said:


> BTW why bathing on the chapter cover?



kishi finally read bleach and saw this and got jealous


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but what's stopping A from dying from 1 SM punch, let alone RM?



RM or SM? Because the Tendo body proved that SM isn't a 1 hit kill mode, as for Raikage, well he is a giant buff gorilla and raiton armor would probably negate SM.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> kishi finally read bleach and saw this and got jealous


Bleach is all about tits and ass. That's why it's so boring and monotonous


----------



## FearTear (Jun 1, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but what's stopping A from dying from 1 SM punch, let alone RM?



Maybe the fact that HE'S STRONGER THAN A NORMAL PERSON?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Maybe the fact that HE'S STRONGER THAN A NORMAL PERSON?



And the pain bodies were civilian level endurance I guess?


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *Bleach is all about tits and ass*. That's why it's so *boring *and monotonous



do i even need to say anything about this?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 1, 2011)

When is Kisuke opening up a brothel?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> do i even need to say anything about this?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ichigo got his eyes cut




Bout the only interesting thing that happened in a while.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> And the pain bodies were civilian level endurance I guess?



Well realy the only body that got raped by SM taijutsu was hungry ghost, it did absolutely no damage to God realm.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you read what he called boring?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 1, 2011)

> do i even need to say anything about this?


Where are you from?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 1, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> At least there's gonna be a fight  The first translations implied the opposite.We may still witness speed feats



I wonder about the fascination with speed feats. They are completly arbitrary.

Kishi is so inconsequent about it comparisons of speed feats are completely pointless. One time people are so fast the eye can't follow them anymore in rare cases even so fast they vanish completely and the next time they take three seconds for 10 meters. 
The time it takes to use a jutsu is just as bad. First the FRS is supposed to take a few seconds the next time Naruto can whip it out of nowhere in the blink of an eye. The reverse holds true for Amaterasu, at first it was instantaneous and now plenty of people can either evade it or somehow use other jutsu to defend against it.

To conclude speed feats are pointless eye candy.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> did you read what he called boring?



I know. It was just an offhand comment. 

T and A is always superb.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds incredibly boring. Even the color spread sounds bad. Does kishi _have_ to have one fail chapter per volume or something?


----------



## FearTear (Jun 1, 2011)

At this rate, this whole Speed Feats thing is about to become a meme


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 1, 2011)

Sasuke backstab Zetsu???? That better not be fake.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 1, 2011)

Sasuke already going traitor.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 1, 2011)

> something about Sasuke stabbing Zetsu from behind.



Sasuke's back?


----------



## Egotism (Jun 1, 2011)

That Sasuke part better be true


----------



## mayumi (Jun 1, 2011)

there is no sasuke in that spoiler. why post that trans in sp thread? just some wishful thinking of sasuetard. also if sasuke did appear ohana would have done the script, pics, and stay and chat about how cool sasuke-kuuun is.


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2011)

How can Sasuke be in the chapter when Ohana didn't say anything about him in her first spoiler? 
I think it's fake T___T


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

if sasuke was in the chapter ohana would have said it first she is a big sasuke fan. she would not have skipped that.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 1, 2011)

> Something abt Sasuke stabbing Zetsu from behind



Someone best be trolling, or I'mma rage like no tomorrow...in fact I'll make sure there is no tomorrow. 

Then again, it's clearly all part of Zetsu's plan to cause complete chaos, by letting Sasuke go. Zetsu has plans Madara isn't aware of.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 1, 2011)

sasuke's in the chapter!? 

i call bullshit (until i see legit evidence).


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 1, 2011)

Selva said:


> How can Sasuke be in the chapter when Ohana didn't say anything about him in her first spoiler?
> I think it's fake T___T



Yeah someone is just teasing us I bet Ohana would mention Sasuke before A and Naruto


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 1, 2011)

ohana is a sasuke fan so its probably fake.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 1, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> Sounds incredibly boring. Even the color spread sounds bad. Does kishi _have_ to have one fail chapter per volume or something?


How else is he supposed to satisfy everybody, even the whiners? 

Anyway, concluding how a chapter will be by looking at spoilers is never a good idea...


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 1, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> ohana is a sasuke fan so its probably fake.



Nothing probable about it. It's fake, that's a fact.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2011)

Waiting for an actual pic of Sasuke actually doing said stabbing before anything.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 1, 2011)

We need the script. 

Chapter must be nothing special if its taking so long to get details. =/


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 1, 2011)

These spoilers are too vague. Only thing that is certain is A vs Naruto and the fanservice cover.

Hopefully more info will come as the day progresses.



Klue said:


> I knew we wouldn't see anything from her. Knowing Kishi, he is probably saving her for an inevitable scrimmage against Dan.



And to see her counter Dan's Ghost Transformation jutsu (how is it even pronounced in Japanese btw? ).


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 1, 2011)

Gotta be a troll


----------



## auem (Jun 1, 2011)

ohana appeared in 2ch...


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2011)

Everything's pretty slow today.

Playing on Dan vs Tsunade would be alright, but Kishi should do Dan vs Shizune.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

Link removed manga zone one is out


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 1, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> How else is he supposed to satisfy everybody, even the whiners?


how does a boring chapter satisfy the whiners?

Anyway, concluding how a chapter will be by looking at spoilers is never a good idea...[/QUOTE]i know that the chapter is always better than the spoiler. 
even though im a naruto fan, im not interested in seeing him fight raikage at all. At least madara appears in the end.


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Link removed manga zone one is out


Thanks <3 I like the page cover a lot 
The chapter is out incredibly fast today though O_o


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 1, 2011)

S.P.E.E.D
The Flash (Naruto) Vs Superman (Raikage)


----------



## Renyou (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Link removed manga zone one is out



Holy crap, that was fast. Thanks.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

i liked the chapter so A thought minato was the destined child. was naruto about to use kage bushin even though he would die.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> ohana is a sasuke fan so its probably fake.



lol. it's fake cause takL did not find that in the translation. 

and ohana does not troll.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> How else is he supposed to satisfy everybody, even the whiners?
> 
> Anyway, concluding how a chapter will be by looking at spoilers is never a good idea...



Hire a staff, learn to plot.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 1, 2011)

The chapter cover, the boys


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 1, 2011)

Dem gals


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> The chapter cover, the boys



You would like that, wouldn't you? 






The flashback was better than I thought.  It's certainly better than Naruto's verbal diarrhea.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Dem gals



Yes.


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2011)

"Never, you punk ass bitch!"... rotfl damn I love Bee


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2011)

Minato > all.


----------



## solid-soul (Jun 1, 2011)

the most badass fuckers of all time

a+bee


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 1, 2011)

First time in ages that Naruto has been released before OP


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> First time in ages that Naruto has been released before OP



not really OP was released before naruto as well at manga reader it was out for a while before i found naruto


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 1, 2011)

lol best chappie ever. "punk ass bitch", naked sakura, raikage pwnage, narutos "fuck you im jesus" logic finally gets called out etc


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto's glare to Raikage about badmouthing Minato in Bijuu Mode was epic.

That one is gonna get a lot of votes for the Best panel thread.


----------



## takL (Jun 1, 2011)

so...A and B aren't biological brothers. and B isnt bee's real name


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 1, 2011)

since the spoiler thread is closed, posting Ohana's s[poiler script here. Sometimes script is useful.


301 : ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E :2011/06/02(木) 00:35:15.36 ID:qEYXDVfxP
    541　雷影VSナルト!?
    戦争参戦への最後の砦!!

    雷影　行かせんぞ!!!
    チリナル　!
    ツナデ　(これが九尾の力をコントロールした姿か…　やってのけたなナルト…)
    カツユ　す…すごいチャクラですね!
    ビー　ブラザー!ナルトを行かせてやってくれお願い♪　こいつのことはオレが保証する大概pんプ
    雷影　何を言っている!お前達を守る戦いだぞ”お前らが捕まればー
    チリナル　敵の術が完成してこの世の終わりなんだろ!イルカ先生から聞いた!!
    雷影　ならなぜ行こうとする!?大バカかお前らは!!
    チリナル　…　(皆がら戦ってる様子が浮かぶ)そのせいで皆がやられんのはガマンならねエ!皆が死んで戦争に勝ってオレだけ生き残ったってーそんなの意味ねエ!!オレはイヤだ!!
    雷影　世界が終わるよりはマシだ!皆そう思うお前を守るため犠牲覚悟で戦っている!
    チリナル　その事知って自分だけ傷つきもしねーでじっとしてられるほど　人間できちゃいねーんだよ　オレってば!!それに
    雷影　四の五の言うな!!お前は行かせん!!
    チリナル足元に力を入れ強行突破を図るが眼の前に雷影。。
    チリナル　!!?(このモードについてこれんのか…!?)
    雷影、ナルトにパンチ　チリナル吹っ飛ぶも体制崩さず。
    チリナル　(なんだこのパンチ…むっちゃ重てえ　モロにくらうとやべえな…)
    チリナル　…ツナデのバアちゃんなら分かってくれっだろ!!　オレがこの戦争を止めてみせる!!行かせてくれ!!
    ツナデ　…
    チリナル　バアちゃん…
    ツナデ　今は忍連合の参謀として動いている　お前を止めるのが連合の意志だ　火影と言えど私一人別行動を取る訳にはいかん!
    チリナル　…　フー　分かった…　バアちゃんの立場上すりゃし方ねーよな　なら…無理矢理行く!!(今度はもっと速く…)
    チリナル動くも、またも眼の前に雷影
    チリナル　雷影のおっちゃん…　速えーな
    ツナデ　(イヤむしろ雷影のスピードと互角に動けるチャクラモードが凄いと言える…!)
    雷影　忍でワシより速い忍はおらん四代目火影がいなくなってからはな!
    チリナル　!…　父ちゃんを知ってんのか!?
    雷影　手合わせは幾度としたものだ　アレに勝る忍はいないとまで思わせる男だった　聞けばあやつは木の葉の三忍ジライヤに　予言の子…救世主だと言われたそうだな　だが救世主なら　なぜ今この危機的状況で居ない?奴は九尾事件で失敗したからだ!
    そこからお前は息子として何も学んでいない!!　
    不確定な可能性で物事を語るバカほど…
    チリナル　そんなんで…　父ちゃんを知ってるって語るな…
    雷影　!?
    ツナデ　…?
    ビー　(ナルトが精神世界で修行したあと拳を交わした事を思い出す)


303 : ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E :2011/06/02(木) 00:37:52.01 ID:qEYXDVfxP
    >>301

    回想
    クシナ　そしてアナタが産まれた…　ミナトはオレも今日から父親だって泣いたのよ!　…それからねーー　…そして里からマダラと九尾を遠ざけたの　力の全てを使ってー　
    息子の為なら死んだっていい…そう言って
    強すぎる九尾のチャクラを半分己に封印してーー　世界の変革それに伴って起きる災の事　…マダラのこと　それを止めるのはこの子だと

    チリナル　父ちゃんは…

    クシナ　全てをナルト　アナタにたくして死んだの　アナタをーーー

    チリナル　四代目火影は失敗なんかしてねエ!!!

    ビー無言。
    雷影　もし…どうしても行くというなら　この場でーーお前を殺す!!
    ツナデ　なっ!?おい雷影!!
    雷影　そうすれば九尾復活まで一時の間時間が稼げる!敵も計画を先送りせざるをえなくなるしな!
    チリナル印をする
    雷影　死にたいようだな!
    雷影、パンチをする~
    ツナデ、走りだす~
    雷影とチリナルの間にビーが入り、雷影の攻撃を止める
    チリナル　!!?
    雷影　!!?　ビーお前!
    ツナデ　!!
    カツユ　ホッ…助かりました!
    ビー　そういうことなら八尾のオレが死んでも同じ♪そうすりゃ敵の計画とやらも台無し♪ナルトが戦場へいけるようオレの命を投資♪
    チリナル　ビーのおっちゃん…
    ツナデ　雷影!!忍連合での相談もなしに勝手な自己判断は止めろ!!　総大将としてそれは認めん!!
    雷影　ワシはこの戦争で勝利しなければならない責任がある!!そのためなら何でもするつもりだ!!
    ツナデ　なら八尾の言うとおりなぜナルトの宝を狙う!!
    雷影　その時がくれば雷影として弟を殺る覚悟を決める!だが今!ビーを殺すぐらいならナルトを殺す!!人柱力としての力なら尾獣玉をコントロールできるビーのほうが戦力になるからだ!!!　
    放せ!!ビー!!
    ビー　イヤだね!バカヤロー!!コノヤロー!!
    雷影　お前達人柱力は己であって己でない存在だ!国のパワーバランスであり里の力であり　国と里にとって特別な存在だ!!お前ら個人の好き勝手にはいかん!!
    立場を理解しろ大バカ共が!!!!
    ビー　まあそうかもしんねーが　オレは個人としてどうしても捨てられねエもん持ってる心意気♪　それなくしたらただの兵器♪
    雷影　…　なぜそこまでコイツに肩入れするのだビー!?
    ビー拳を雷影の拳に合わせる
    雷影　拳を合わせても…　俺の心の中が読めなくなっちまったのか?…ブラザー
    雷影　…!?

306 : ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E :2011/06/02(木) 00:42:11.82 ID:qEYXDVfxP
    >>301 >>303

    回想　ビー幼少時代
    前雷影　今回もろくなのがいなさそうだな…
    雲忍A　よく聞けお前ら!　この中で”ビー”の名を受け継ぐのはたったの一人だ!!
    ここにいる”エー”は次の雷影候補だ!　ここ雲隠れでは代々雷影にタッグを組ませることになっているのは知っているな!　
    雷影の力を最大限引き出す傍ら　雷影の護衛役としての意味もある重大な名が”ビー”だ　これからエーとお前らの相性を順に見る!　
    このゴム人形の首をエーと一緒にダブルラリアットでハネてもらう!　いいか!
    これは左右から同じ力を加えなければ斬れない仕組みになっている!　
    片方が強すぎたり弱すぎた場合は切れずに曲がる!　まずはエーと拳を当て押し合い　力の平均を決めろ!　
    それから人形にダブルラリアットだ!　よし!さっそく一番右から始めろ!
    子供達　よろしくお願いします!!

    エーとダブルラリアットするも力が合わず、ふっとぶ子供
    雲忍A　今回も見つかりそうにありませんな…
    前雷影　本当の兄弟がいればこんあ事をせずに済んだのだがな…　ん!?

    首が飛ぶゴム人形
    雲忍A　ら…雷影様!!
    前雷影　みつかったようだな

    ビー　…?　ウイー!!
    エー　ククク少し変わった奴だな　もう一度拳を前に出してみろ!
    ビー　?
    ビー拳を出す。エーも拳を出す。
    エー　今日からオレ達は兄弟だ!よろしくな!ビー!!

    雷影とビー…　兄弟の真相とは!?
    終わり★サーセイ


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

takL said:


> so...A and B aren't biological brothers. and B isnt bee's real name



apparently


----------



## takL (Jun 1, 2011)

even bee's childhood friend(motoi) calls him bee. i wonder if its kishs sudden new idea...


----------



## Immortal (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't wait to read all the Naruto hate on this thread. IMO, he clearly wasn't trying to hurt the Raikage.


----------



## Hero (Jun 1, 2011)

Immortal said:


> I can't wait to read all the Naruto hate on this thread. IMO, he clearly wasn't trying to hurt the Raikage.



I agree

But more importantly, Tsunade is resistant to TnJ

Pain < TnJ

Tsunade > TnJ

Tsunade > Pain .


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 1, 2011)

Raikage really has a bad attitude... did not bother me that much first but now he's beginning to get on my nerve... how can he talk about making the right decision when every decision he takes is out of an emotional reaction...


----------



## jso (Jun 1, 2011)

takL said:


> even bee's childhood friend(motoi) calls him bee. i wonder if its kishs sudden new idea...


In that flashback, Bee gets selected to be the jinchuuriki too. So I'm gonna say that's after this flashback, possibly?

But yeah, I dont think he planned it like this from the jump but I'm glad he made it like this now lol.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the idea, it shows they have a bond beyond what we assumed to be biological brothers.


----------



## Anooxy (Jun 1, 2011)

So Naruto has about the same speed as Raikage which in turn was hit by Sasuke which means Sasuke has that kind of speed too (+ the sharingan that helps seeing things fast).

It makes sense, since Sasuke was impressive about his speed since the Chuunin Exams and he might very well end up being the fastest considering Naruto is being powered up by Kyuubi and it's not entirely his power.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought this chapter was good. Though I disappointed that A & B aren't really blood brothers.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

I really liked the chapter. =)


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jun 1, 2011)

Can someone give me the translation of the colored page of Jump Magazine please ?


----------



## KillerFlow (Jun 1, 2011)

I like how Chouji and Shino were calm-sauce in that one page while everyone is freaking out.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 1, 2011)

Great chapter. I liked all of the conversations. 

But I'm a little upset to know that Killer Bee and the Raikage aren't blood brothers.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 1, 2011)

Flashback! Who's turn to die? Or will they let bygones be bygones?


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe slightly off topic but the scans seem to be clearer on manganet, though of course the translation is much better on MS


----------

